# New Generation Legacy, Issue 2: A New day arrives



## Mimic (Oct 16, 2008)

_Mudaba Adin Institute for Elite Children - Sept 11 Tuesday - First day of school_


What should have been the first day of school turns out to be a non school day due to the incident the previous day, the excitement is subdued by most of the students due to the fact that they have been sequestered to the school and the grounds only, fortunately there is enough to do that even the most active student should keep himself entertained, for a while at least.

Periodically throughout the day the local police and various other law enforcement agents question the students involved in the incident. The school provided them each with a lawyer at no cost, to "protect their rights." Rumors are high at the school, as much as thirty to forty students will allow but each of the people involved are regarded in a somewhat in hero status, Yoshi, in particular is fanning the idea of this as well as overstating the importance of what he did.

Amy contacts each of the students directing them to where they can pick up their classes schedule as well as texts, notebooks and other sundry items, along with a notice that school uniforms will be issued within a week. When questioned about this the stock answer is that due to the vast style differences between most of the students it was decided that school uniforms would help integrate the students and create a more harmonious environment. Needless to say that the majority of the student body are less then impressed with this.

The classes themselves are fairly routine, the obvious courses are there, mathematics, social/economical studies, physics in the morning as well optional courses that can be taken at the students request, this include but are not restricted to pre-college courses, psychology, pre-med, law  Amy informs the student that if there is a course that they wish to take that is not on the list please notify either Jun Min or Dr. Hudabo and they will see what they can do to accommodate the student. After lunch is taken up by power training. On a more interesting note it seems that the students have been divided into groups of roughly twelve, coincidentally enough all the students that were involved in the incident the previous day are in the same group along with a few others.

*Emmet *

Your search for clues about the mall attack has born little fruit, the cell phones that the people used were one time use along with a pre-purchased sim card, more then likely destroyed after the attack. Even the ones taken from the arrested people are useless having what seems like an automatic destruct sequence. It would seem that who was behind this were fairly well organized and covered their tracks quite well.

You had less luck with the weapons, the UN took over the case from the local police quickly, removing all high tech weaponry and sealing all case files to classified personal only and while they appreciated your willingness to help, there were proper procedures that must be followed and they would contact you if they needed anything.

*Jerry and Cody*

While an Olympic sized pool is always a nice thing, it will never match up with an actual ocean and as such not much surfing was done, but you did run into James and Kiyanna taking a swim, this time with actual bathing suits, who talked you, along with Amadi into giving them beginner surfing lessons. This proceeded into an outdoor cookout that at least half the student body attending. All in all a good way to spend the day. 

*Clover and Trilly*

Watching the news you learn that the rumors are running high about the attack on the mall, some state that it was a anti-elite organization, others state that it was none other then Pantheon themselves coming to grant another "Prayer." Other rumors state that it is a different elite organization, one dedicated to wiping out all baselines, while some reports are saying that it was just a faulty gas line that started it all. Most of the creditable news organizations simply state that it is under investigation from the UN and that when the facts come out they will report it. The rest of the day is spent just enjoying your new friends and learning about the school, you eventually end up at a outdoor cookout with most of  the other students.

*Nick*

Layla has regained consciousness thanks to Ralph's healing powers but the on staff doctor absolutely refuses to release her, stating that she must be watched, by a trained physician in interjects as he sees you about to say something, to make sure she is not suffering from any hidden trauma. Manjit Badesha is also there also, once you have that Layla is ok you eventually wind up at an outdoor cookout with most of the students.

The day passes quickly and you all head to bed, early or late, depending on which you choose. You are all rudely awoken by the dorm room lights turning on along with Amy waking you up:

*"Good morning students, it is 6:00am local standard time, you have exactly 1 hour and 30 minutes until your first class. There is breakfast available in the cafeteria for the next hour and 15 minutes thank you and have a nice day."*

And with that it off to the races. I will be introducing Victims' character in a little bit once he has answered my questions.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 17, 2008)

Emmet woke up on Amy's message, heading out of bed and immediately into the shower before his roommate had the chance. Once dressed in respectable clothes and reasonably groomed (with the exception of his unruly hair), Emmet heads into the student cafeteria, excited about classes and eager to show off his knowledge. 

He was disappointed that the investigation of the explosion, murder assaults, and attempted kidnappings were being handled by the United Nations rather than the local authorities, since the U.N. likely had access to more established experts in next-generation technology than himself. Although he did not have any plan to give up his attempt to study the energy weapons, Emmet reasoned other avenues of scientific inquiry would be a more fruitful expenditure of his time and efforts. 

Emmet walks into the cafeteria with his backpack on his shoulders, grabs a bowl of cereal, and sits down at the closest empty table.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 17, 2008)

> "Good morning students, it is 6:00am local standard time, you have exactly 1 hour and 30 minutes until your first class. There is breakfast available in the cafeteria for the next hour and 15 minutes thank you and have a nice day."




Jerry was already laying awake in his bed. Early morning practice was a fact of life and he'd adjusted to the time difference pretty well. He sat up and swung his legs out as he heard a quick rush of footsteps and the shower starting. _Guess I'm not getting the first shower. At least I shouldn't have to wait long._

Jerry lifted himself out of bed. Already his pillowcase was going black and the sheets looked a bit on the gray side too. No helping it. The shower stopped and Yoshi said something about being hungry as he left. Jerry shrugged and went about his morning routines, not really in a hurry.

About twenty minutes later, he made his way through the cafeteria line and looked for familiar faces.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 17, 2008)

Cody sneaks up behind Jerry with his hand in the shape of a gun and presses it to his friend's back.  "Don't make a move, parddner." the teen whispers, a smile evident in his voice.

Letting the other turn around, Cody takes a step back before yelling, "Bang!" followed by, "Deputy, arrest this Injun!"

Still smiling, Cody lets Jerry take in the superbly large cowboy hats and aviators that both he and Raph are wearing.  Over his uniform, Cody wears a overly-long plaid dress shirt with the collar popped and sleeves rolled up.  "Think this is a good look for me?" he begins jokingly, "Turns out that my room mate John is one of those 'yanks' you hear so much about.  Just couldn't resist borrowing these for the occasion."

"Good morning." the teen says as an afterthought.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 17, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Cody sneaks up behind Jerry with his hand in the shape of a gun and presses it to his friend's back.  "Don't make a move, parddner." the teen whispers, a smile evident in his voice.




"Take it easy, mate," Jerry said with feigned gravity. He started to turn, "No one's got to get-"



> Letting the other turn around, Cody takes a step back before yelling, "Bang!" followed by, "Deputy, arrest this Injun!"




"Wasn't shooting me enough?!" Jerry chuckled.



> Still smiling, Cody lets Jerry take in the superbly large cowboy hats and aviators that both he and Raph are wearing.  Over his uniform, Cody wears a overly-long plaid dress shirt with the collar popped and sleeves rolled up.  "Think this is a good look for me?" he begins jokingly, "Turns out that my room mate John is one of those 'yanks' you hear so much about.  Just couldn't resist borrowing these for the occasion."




Cody looked absolutely preposterous, but it was still a good laugh. "Those can't really be his clothes. That'd be like me going around in a big cone-hat and running a sodding laundry!"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 17, 2008)

Without being able to help himself, Cody embraces Jerry in a big hug.  Realizing that it might be awkward, he attempts to save face by using the embrace to put the gigantic cowboy hat on Jerry, pulling it down 'til it reaches the teen's shoulders.

"It was a pain in the ass to get Raph awake this early but I promised her lots and lots of food." Cody explains without waiting for Jerry to get the hat undone.  With Raph in front, he leads the teen forward with his 'gun-hand' into the cafeteria line.  "By the way, I saw Emmet eating over there by himself so I figured Raph and me would join him, you got anyone to sit with already?"


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 17, 2008)

Luckily for Clover she was already out of bed when the school's peeping tom decided to let the teens know it was time to wake up. The british girl was quite used to PT in the morning and had been up since 5:30 having a work out in the gym. Crunches, jumping jacks, squats, and push ups the red head did all of the usual exercises followed by a bit of a run, not much since she needed to take a shower before breakfast after all the exertions, but it was a decent one, a double circuit around the dorms.

The British girl pushed the run just a bit to start the day off right, and ended up glowing with a faint sheen of sweat as she made her way back through the dorms to her room to shower and change for a spot of breakfast before classes.  "Morning love."  she greeted her roommate as the french girl left the bathroom in just a towel, and the British girl had a bit of a time making it through the door into the bathroom walking into the frame as she wasn't paying proper attention.

"Smooth."  she grunts to herself once the door is closed.  Once Clover had the bathroom to herself she quickly got out of her sports bra and work out shorts and under the cool water of the shower.  Unike other people, the temperature of the water didn't matter to her, she wouldn't get hypothermic, or have a heat stroke...but there were other reasons that teenagers took cold showers.

After a good lathering with soap and shampoo, and a thorough rinse the British girl got out of the shower and gave the next step a bit of thought.  She didn't want to offend Jossee, but her clothes were out in the room except for the sweaty work out garments she hung up on the shower rod to dry. Thinking about the wind like it was a sheath running over her body Clover was competely dry in short order, and even her hair was perfect, and she'd be buggered if hat wasn't one of her favorite things about her powers, not having to fuss over her hair in the morning.

After that there was nothing else for it but to go out this time, and make sure to bring in cleans next time.  She waited for Jossee's back to be turned and then quickly moved to her dresser and pulled on her knickers and a bra.  She followed that with a verion of what she thought the uniform would be once they got it officially, a light blue polo and a pleated white skirt.

"Ready to go for a bite o' brekkie?" she asked once she was finally ready.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 17, 2008)

*Clover*

It would seem your concern about coming out of bathroom naked was unfounded as Jossee attention is firmly focused on the mirror in front of her as well as the what looks like a ton of make up supplies scattered on the desk. "Mon dieu, ow am I supposed to be ready for class with so little time." She says with a small stamp of her foot, which sets off a minor electrical discharge around her body, shorting out the hair dryer in her hand. She glares at it for a moment, like it decided to short out just to annoy her before she tosses it onto her bed and leans over to pick up another one.

"I ave no time for food," says says finally glancing at you in her mirror, "I told this infernal machine," she gestures upwards directing towards Amy, "that I must be woken up three hours before class but does it listen? Non."

*"According to my internal records,"* Amy's monotone voice interjects, *"you entered your dorm room at midnight and as such four and a half hours is not the minimum recommended amount a sleep that you require for your age group."*

Jossee just rolls her eyes in response getting back to the task at hand, its fairly obvious that this is going to take some time.

*Jerry and Cody*
Raph, for all intents and purposes looks like the lead role in the latest undead movie. "I can't believe that people get up this early," she responds in a very sleepy voice. "I mean, who in there right minds would willingly... Wait." She suddenly says perking up, "Is that chocolate chip pancakes I smell?" She actually skips over to where the pancakes are being handed out cutting in line in her haste, but at least she excused her self.

"So, that's where that went." You both turn to see John standing behind you, he reaches over and take the hat from Jerry's head and places it his head. "This is my favorite hat, if your going to borrow my stuff partner, your going to have to let me know." He says with scowl which quickly turns into a grin . "Though I got to say you look pretty funny with my stuff on." He adds with a laugh.

*Emmet*

"So it seems to me that we both have problems that each other can solve". Emmet hears as he feels someone sitting down next to him, he turns his head and is pretty much nose to nose with a rather good looking brunette girl.

"I need someone to make sure that I don't flunk out of this school," she continues unabated even though she is invading your personal space, "and you so obviously need someone to give you some fashion tips. Not that I know a lot about that but hey, anything is better then nothing. Plus," She adds in leaning back, taking a bite of her toast, "with me around, your stock is bound to go up."

"So, what do you have to say about that, specs?"

*Mary Keller*

_6:30am local time Dr. Hudabo's office_

You sit in what can easily described as the dullest room in existence. Stark white walls with various degrees from various well know universities are the only decorations, you would be impressed by the amount of them, if you cared at all. At least six large book shelves are literally stuffed with books, ranging from Astronomy to Zoology and well as some topics can't make out do to them being written in different languages, you are fairly certain that a couple of them are in Latin.

A middle age man sits behind his desk speaking to you in that monotone voice that most teachers fall into when they are lecturing students, fortunately by nodding every few minutes you don't have to pay that much attention. the only oddity is the young Asian women that is standing by his side, she is definitely giving off that teacher vibe but she can't shake the feeling that she is giving you the once over, it was the same feeling you got when ever you stepped into the ring and faced someone new, then again you have just gotten off a 14 hour flight, and as always once you learned how to fly on your own, flying in a plane always gives you that claustrophobic feeling.

"In conclusion, I just want to add that we are more then happy that you decided to join our school, Jun Min," he says gesturing to the Asian women,  "who teaches power training as well as counseling duties will show you to your dorm room."  Dr. Hudabo finishes up as he stands. "Classes start in about an hour but if you feel you are too tired from your flight you will be excused today. Also due to an incident yesterday all students are not allowed off the school grounds." With that he sits back down and pulls out a document and starts to scribble on it. 

You have been dismissed.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 17, 2008)

"Hmmm," Emmet grunts, looking up from his book into an unfamiliar face uncomfortably close. He glances out of the corner of his eye for Cody or Jerry, then adjusts his glasses. "Hello, my name is Emmet, not specs. I do not think I require your fashion advice, but if you wish to improve your academic performance I would be more than happy to assist you. Did you face such difficulties in your previous school," he inquires, closing his book.

"I apologize, but I do not know your name." Emmet did not feel inclined to mention that the value of his "stock" was of little concern to him, and even if it was, he doubted this girl could do much to raise it.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 17, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Without being able to help himself, Cody embraces Jerry in a big hug.  Realizing that it might be awkward, he attempts to save face by using the embrace to put the gigantic cowboy hat on Jerry, pulling it down 'til it reaches the teen's shoulders.




"W-" Cody's hug cut off whatever Jerry meant to say and he returned it reflexively. _He's got to be coming on to me. What straight guy our age would do this in public? Not that I'm objecting!_

When his arms were free Jerry pulled the hat off. "You sneak some sugar already, mate?" he smiled. 



> "It was a pain in the ass to get Raph awake this early but I promised her lots and lots of food." Cody explains without waiting for Jerry to get the hat undone.  With Raph in front, he leads the teen forward with his 'gun-hand' into the cafeteria line.  "By the way, I saw Emmet eating over there by himself so I figured Raph and me would join him, you got anyone to sit with already?"




"That sounds fine to me. So what do you like for food?"


----------



## Victim (Oct 17, 2008)

Mimic said:


> *Clover*
> 
> *Mary Keller*
> 
> ...




"I think I'll manage.  I wouldn't want to miss the first day," Keller stands, a polite smile fixed to her face.  _Power training?  That sounds like it might be fun, although Mr. Boring here makes everything sound dull.  Somehow, they use the same voice on the other side of the world.  It's probably a good idea to save my questions for when away from someone with the super power of terminal monotony.  Like how long are we going to shut in.  How stupid is that?  I wonder what kind of trouble I'd get in if I flew off and came back?_  "And again, I'm sorry I couldn't make it here the other day.  There was some snafu with the transfer and my normal school, and then there was that incident...  I'm sure you've had a rough time dealing with all the other worried parents.  I won't take up any more time."  

She follows Jun Min out and stretches once she's outside the office.  "Bleh, jet lag.  Where can I get some coffee or something."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 17, 2008)

Mimic said:


> "So, that's where that went." You both turn to see John standing behind you, he reaches over and take the hat from Jerry's head and places it his head. "This is my favorite hat, if your going to borrow my stuff partner, your going to have to let me know." He says with scowl which quickly turns into a grin . "Though I got to say you look pretty funny with my stuff on." He adds with a laugh.




"Sorry about that, mate. Cody wanted to give me a yank cultural experience," Jerry smiled. "Don't see why a cheeseburger and chips didn't do, but I don't like questioning the ways of strange cultures. Not with Vegemite in my diet, anyway."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 18, 2008)

Samnell said:


> "That sounds fine to me. So what do you like for food?"




"Chocolate chip pancakes sounds great to me." Cody responds, passing up on Jerry's first comment.  He mouths a small 'uh oh' comically as John comes up, raising his hands high in the air.  "Caught me, John.  Sorry man, I couldn't resist." the teen says, adding to his room mate's laugh with his own.  "John, wanna sit with us for breakfast?"

Finally getting through the line with some milk, pan cakes and a bowl of strawberries with whip cream, Cody leads the group over to Emmet's table.  "Mind if we join you?" the teen asks, looking over at the brunette then back to Emmet again.

_Maybe he's got geek-chic going on, or something._


----------



## Mimic (Oct 18, 2008)

*Jerry and Cody*

"No worries partner, I was just pulling your leg." John replies with another laugh and a good natured slap on  Jerry's back. "Speakin of food, lets go get us some. I'm starving, I've usually eaten breakfast about an hour ago, my granny would be chasing after me with a hickory switch for sleeping in so late." John says as he gets into line.

*Mary*

Jun Min smiles as she leads you away from the office. "That would be the cafeteria, I like to think of it as my home away from home, which of course leads right to the gym." She adds with a laugh. We are heading there right now, I figured you might want something to eat after your long trip."

The both of you walk a few minutes with Jun Min pointing out various places such as your dorm room, stating that your belongings will automatically be sent there.

"And here is the cafeteria, best food within a 1000 klicks. Come on lets go get some breakfast."

*Emmet*

Although it was a quick glance, Emmet definitely spots both Cody and Jerry in line for food, as well as a large American who you had briefly met after the incident at the mall, John as you recall. Unfortunately none of them seem to be heading in your direction at the present moment.

"Specs sounds better. I'm Tina and trust me you do need help," she replies giving you a playful punch on the arm, which almost sends you out of your chair, the girl is remarkably strong. "Sorry, she replies, don't know my own strength sometimes." she adds with a shrug.

"As for the other schools, I didn't really have trouble learning, it was more of a not showing up that was the problem." Again she adds in a shrug.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 18, 2008)

"It doesn't need to take all that long to get ready love...here."  Clover says, gently repeating the process she'd just done on her own her to gently blow dry the French Girl's hair, leaving it perfect looking.

"Ok then, I guess I'll leave you to all the make up then.  Never touch the stuff my ownself if'n I could avoid it." the red head rises and bids Jossee good luck before heading off to the Cafeteria for a bit of a day starter.

Once she arrives in the cafe the amazonian British girl made a b-line for the food, taking a nice big breakfast of strawberries, grapes, and eggs.  Once her tray was loaded up with her plate and two cups of milk she headed over to join the boys at their table.

"Hi mates."


----------



## Vanifae (Oct 18, 2008)

Nick rolls out of bed onto the floor and hits several push ups and goes right into a morning routine to loosen the muscles.  After about thirty minutes he hits the shower to get clean, spends another thirty minutes to get ready for class before finally figuring he has done the best he can to look great.  

  He says aloud, “Hey Amy do you know if the Medical Gestapo released Layla yet?”


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 18, 2008)

Emmet looks up at Cody gratefully, "By all means, please do so," he says, rubbing his arm and surreptitiously pressing the button on his wrist field generator. _That truly hurt; she needs to be far more careful._

"Well Tina, I actually prefer Emmet, or at the very least some nickname derived from my given appellation. And because of your previous attendance issues you feel you need some manner of refresher course? I do not mean to unhelpful, but that might be a more serious issue that perhaps ought to be discussed with your instructors instead of a fellow student. But I am available to give assistance if you require it."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 18, 2008)

Cody notices Emmet turning on his force-field generator, _That serious, huh?_ he thinks.  Taking the cue, he sets his tray down between Emmet and Tina, leaving a space for Raph on Tina's side and Jerry on Emmet's.  "Most high schools are pretty dull, I can see why you'd miss a couple classes.  This institute seems pretty cool though, at least they let us pick some courses for ourselves." he says conversationally.

Turning to the newcomer Cody smiles, "Hey there Clover, what's up?"


----------



## Victim (Oct 18, 2008)

Mimic said:


> *Mary*
> 
> Jun Min smiles as she leads you away from the office. "That would be the cafeteria, I like to think of it as my home away from home, which of course leads right to the gym." She adds with a laugh. We are heading there right now, I figured you might want something to eat after your long trip."
> 
> ...




"Yeah, breakfast or whatever it actually is for me would be good.  So we have roommates here?" she says idly while walking through the dorm.  "That's a little weird since there aren't many students right?  And is it really safe if people don't have full control over their powers?  Who's mine?"  _I've been pretty good about not using my strength without trying, but accidents can still happen.  And what about someone messing up with an energy beam or something.  Eh, could be fun._

"Really?  Anyplace worth flying several hundred miles?" Keller jokes as the pair enter the cafeteria, then makes a beeline for the drink dispensers for the required infusion of caffiene.  _I guess I'll just introduce myself..._

She walks up to large group of students (ie, the PCs) and looks at John before talking to the group. "Hi.  No one told me that today was some kind of costume day," she says lightly.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 20, 2008)

*Nick*

*Layla Badahwi has been released from released from the medical center exactly 45 minutes ago, she is currently located in her dorm room. Would you like me to contact her?* Amy responds to Nick's question.

*Emmet*

"What ever, specs is better." Tina responds. "Look, all I really need is someone to help me keep notes and quiz me a little before tests, is that too much to ask?"

*Cody and Jerry*

Tina gives Cody a look that could shoot daggers as you sit down between her and Emmet but it fades quickly she seems to control herself.

"Yea, whatever." Tina replies leaning back slightly taking another bite of her toast. "School is not my thing, to much fun is being missed while we sit in class learning about dead presidents and other boring things."

"These pancakes are really good." Raph mumbles with a mouth full of chocolate chip pancakes.

*Mary*

"Any student that can not control their powers completely are assigned singular rooms." Jun Min replies. "As for roommates, we encourage unity and togetherness as well as expanding the students experiences, we hope that by dorming you guys together we will acheive both those goals at the same time."

"I'm not sure who your roommate it, we kind of like to leave it as a surprise, but if you really what to know just ask Amy." Jun Min adds in with a smirk.

"Amy who is Mary Keller's room mate"

*"Kiyana Vladimov is assigned to that particular dorm room, do you wish me to page her."* An monotone voice replies from a speaker close by.

"No thank you, that is Amy, she is a computerized system that controls most of the school and grounds, she monitors all activity and will answer most questions that you have." Jun Min tells you, "From what I am told she pretty much the most sophisticated computer on the face of the planet."

"Taking off and traveling alone is not to be encouraged," Jun Min replies with a flat even tone, "but there are a couple of good bistros in Rome that I would recomend." She adds in with a small smile and a wink. "If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me."

"This is a genuine, Kanas look, thank you very much." John replies with a half smile. "Besides, don't like, don't look at it."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 20, 2008)

"As I said, I actually prefer my name. 'Specs' is most certainly inferior," Emmet says stiffly. "I will not take any notes for you; in fact, doing so would likely only exacerbate the attendance problems you experienced previously. Otherwise, I am here to help you learn," Emmet explains, trying a placating smile.

"By the way Cody, I realized that we are in the same power training class, as are most of the others who were attacked at the shopping center. Interesting. What other classes will you be taking?"

Emmet cracks a small smile as the newcomer humorously comments on Johnathan's hat. "Good morning, my name is Emmet. I do not believe that we have met."


----------



## Vanifae (Oct 20, 2008)

“Amy you are a sweetheart, just give me directions and I will go surprise her and see how she is feeling,” Nick grins grabbing his books.  He leaves his room and slides towards her dorms and then knocks gently on the door once he is there.  _Cologne, check.  Hair, check.  Looking good, check.  Teeth pearly and white, check.  Damn I make these clothes look damn good,_ Nick thinks to himself as he waits for the door to open.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 20, 2008)

Mimic said:


> "Yea, whatever." Tina replies leaning back slightly taking another bite of her toast. "School is not my thing, to much fun is being missed while we sit in class learning about dead presidents and other boring things."




"Can say that again," Jerry agreed. "Gets in the way of surfing."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 21, 2008)

Victim said:


> She walks up to large group of students and looks at John before talking to the group. "Hi.  No one told me that today was some kind of costume day," she says lightly.




Cody pops the collar of the plaid shirt that is currently engulfing him, looking like a bird ruffling his feathers, "Beg your pardon, ma'am?  These studly clothes be my casual wear." he responds in an exaggerated Midwestern accent.

Smiling now, Cody continues in his usual tone, "I'd shake your hand but your tray's in the way a little.  Wanna put it down so we can introduce ourselves properly?  My name's Cody Bryant, that's Emmet, this guy's Jerry and this is Raph." the teen says by partial introduction, leaving the others to introduce themselves.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 21, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Cody pops the collar of the plaid shirt that is currently engulfing him, looking like a bird ruffling his feathers, "Beg your pardon, ma'am?  These studly clothes be my casual wear." he responds in an exaggerated Midwestern accent.




"Don't laugh or we're making fun of his culture," Jerry cautioned with false gravity.



> Smiling now, Cody continues in his usual tone, "I'd shake your hand but your tray's in the way a little.  Wanna put it down so we can introduce ourselves properly?  My name's Cody Bryant, that's Emmet, this guy's Jerry and this is Raph." the teen says by partial introduction, leaving the others to introduce themselves.




"G'day."


----------



## Victim (Oct 21, 2008)

"Really...  A Gen-u-ine Kansas look?" Mary comments, grinning.  "We haven't yet been introduced:" the girl pauses, shifting her tray to her left hand, "Mary Keller, of Kansas City, Kansas."  _And there's going to be foreign people here..._  She adds belatedly, "In the United States."

"So Bryant, where are you from?  Someplace Northeast?"  _What high school uses first names?_

"Umm, Jun Min, can you tell us all what kind of extracurriculars this school has?  And how long that whole no leaving penalty will be in effect?" _Wow, that's dumb.  I wasn't even here.  They had better have a ton of activities and  if we can't leave.  And I need them to pad out my college application, especially since basketball is probably a no go now._


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 21, 2008)

"I'm Clover by the way, since the goof seems to have forgotten me."  The British girl says, aiming the introduction at Tina and the new girl...Mary was it?

"I think you Yanks have the Market cornered on Kansas."  the red head teases Mary lightly.  "I'm curious about the extra curriculars too.  I mean I guess there isn't a fencing team...how about football?  And who would we even get play since I'm guessing no school would ever think it'd be a fair contest to come onto the pitch and find us there."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 21, 2008)

*Clover, Mary, Jerry, Cody*

"Kansas City? Might as well be from New York." The large boy responds with a smile, "pleased to meet you Miss Keller."

"Well since the school just started." Jun Min replies, "there are no official teams or anything but there is a swimming pool, tennis courts, a football field one for the European sport and one for the American sport, track and field. We also have several rooms available in case anyone wanted to start up some clubs, like fencing for instance." Jun Min adds in the last comment, glancing over at Clover.

"And yes, no regular school would want to compete against an all elite team. That is one of the reasons two schools were built."

"Probably about a week," she responds to Mary's second question. "It unfortunate but can't be helped."

Raph slowly but surely continues to work away at her mountain of food, not saying anything but watching the conversation between the students and Jun Min.

*Nick*

"One moment please," you sense more then hear before the door is opened. "Nick," she says with a smile as she sees you. "What are you doing here? I figured that I would see you in the cafeteria or class."

*Emmet*

Tina stares at you quite dumbfounded as the others talk not quite sure what to say, her fists clenching and unclenching.

"You... I... Are you not into girls? Pretty girl here," she says gesturing to herself. "Trying to talk to obviously uninterested boy." She adds angrily pointing to you. "You know what, screw it... I knew this wouldn't turn out well, last time I take anyone's advice." She mutters loudly to herself as she moves away from the table, walking by a rather large support beam.

CRACK

Her punch has literally pulverized a cinder block sized hole as well as leaving fracture marks running up and down the rest of the pole. 

"Tina.." Jun Min starts before being cut off my Amy. "Tina Santos, physical violence is not a-allowed on the school or the grounds except for the designated areas." The girl only responds by flip the finger to the speaker as she walks out the door.

"Looks like I have some work to do." Jun Min replies as she leaves to catch up.


----------



## Vanifae (Oct 21, 2008)

Mimic said:


> *Nick*
> 
> "One moment please," you sense more then hear before the door is opened. "Nick," she says with a smile as she sees you. "What are you doing here? I figured that I would see you in the cafeteria or class."



“Yeah I was thinking I could do that but I sort of felt responsible for getting you hurt in the first place, all that stuff started after Yoshi and I decided to show off.  So I wanted to apologize and also see if you wanted to get some breakfast, my treat, you can have whatever you want on the menu.  Yoshi is probably there already or done, knowing how fast he is, you ready or do you need some more time to get even more beautiful?” Nick replies thinking, _Crap I hadn’t thought about Yoshi till now; seems like a tough guy though he should be alright.  I wonder how everyone else is doing… I still think we kicked ass yesterday though._

  Nick asks Amy, “Tell Yoshi I am looking for him, okay Amy?”


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 21, 2008)

"If I'm the only one who knows what I'm doing its a bit of a waste inn'it?  It takes two to have a fight, and it takes months or years to build up the skills to move around freely in armor.  I'm sort of resigned to it at this point."  Clover tells the teacher.  "Maybe we can get something similair going though.  A karate club with powers would be cool.  We'd need rules of course, but I think it could be fun to hold turnaments and have rankings."

"Emmet I think you offended her love.  Your suppoused to go all weak at the knees and do anything a person with breasts tells you...didn't you know that mate?"  Clover teases as Tina throws her tantrum and stalks out.

"I do think she quite like you mate."  Clover says, fighting to keep in a guffaw.

"Wouldn't fancy a slug fest with her much."  the British girl added thoughtfully.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 21, 2008)

*Nick*

"It wasn't your fault Nick," Layla responds, "I think it was going to happen even if no one showed thier powers, but its sweet that you apologized." She leans in a gives you a brief kiss on the cheek. "And yes, I am ready to go now and isn't the food free here, not much of a treat." She adds in teasingly.

"Message sent." Amy responds.

Not more then a few heartbeats later a gust of wind springs out of nowhere and Nick feels someone leaning on his shoulder.

"Did someone miss me? Or was it Layla calling in hopes of hanging around someone fun for a change?'


----------



## Samnell (Oct 21, 2008)

Mimic said:


> "And yes, no regular school would want to compete against an all elite team. That is one of the reasons two schools were built."




"So it's set we can compete?" Jerry pressed eagerly.


----------



## Vanifae (Oct 21, 2008)

Mimic said:


> *Nick*
> 
> "It wasn't your fault Nick," Layla responds, "I think it was going to happen even if no one showed thier powers, but its sweet that you apologized." She leans in a gives you a brief kiss on the cheek. "And yes, I am ready to go now and isn't the food free here, not much of a treat." She adds in teasingly.



"I can be sweet times," Nick responds with a shrug.


Mimic said:


> "Message sent." Amy responds.
> 
> Not more then a few heartbeats later a gust of wind springs out of nowhere and Nick feels someone leaning on his shoulder.
> 
> "Did someone miss me? Or was it Layla calling in hopes of hanging around someone fun for a change?'



    The young elite shakes his head with a coy grin, “Heh, I was just making sure your sorry ass wasn’t still crying over the scrapes you got yesterday.  Good to see that you didn’t lose that spring in your step.  Let’s get some breakfast, on me,” he winks at Layla, “Free or not, it’s the thought that counts, right?  I am not really looking forward to class, but I *am* looking forward to meeting the rest of the student body.”


Nick heads to the Cafeteria.


----------



## Victim (Oct 21, 2008)

"Wow, is that normal here?" Keller asks, smiling.  _So cool.  That girl has issues though.  This could be a lot more interesting than I thought.  And safe here my @ss.  _

"Nice to meet you too..."  

"Why does fencing need heavy armor?  I thought it was just like padded suit and a face guard thing - that shouldn't require months.  And those foils aren't real weapons anyway, right?"

"But I would totally be up for some kind of combat sport as long as there aren't a ton of stupid rules."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 22, 2008)

"What?" Emmet asks, eyes wide. "That was entirely unexpected. Did I say something wrong?" "Wait," Emmet asks, turning to Clover. "Are you saying that she likes me? Because the current evidence suggests the opposite."

"In any case, it would seem that she requires some time in an anger management course. I hope that I did not offend her. I did not know." he adds, looking down at his field generator and switching it off. "I would not be eager to fence with her if I were you either, Clover; any protective gear would be largely superfluous."

"Sadly, most sorts of athletic competitions would require significant changes to the rules and regulations, or else devolve into sheer ridiculousness due to the wide variety of Elite abilities that could be implemented. The only rational move would be to ban the use of such abilities within an athletic event."

_Assuming you cared about athletic events at all, of course. The amount of attention payed to such events and their participants is criminal. While colleges certainly award academic scholarships, I have yet to hear about a talent scout attempting to recruit gifted young scientists or creative writers._


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 22, 2008)

"Some girls have the emotional range of a teaspoon Emmet. Guys too for that matter. People are right whacko when it comes down to it love.  That might just be the way she shows affection...or she could have been making an offer."

"The fencing they do in the olympics is for ponces. I was thinking historical fencing. Broadswords instead of Rapiers, its a lot of full body contact. Thats a real sport." Clover replies.

"There would have to be rules to stop anyone from getting hurt, thats only reasonable. I think your wrong though mate, our powers are why we are here part of who we are. We'll need to come up with new sports, or adjust the rules, but so what? Thats why we're here to learn our powers."


----------



## Victim (Oct 22, 2008)

"Real old time swords and full contact?  Sounds like fun."

"I think what ...Emmet ?... means is that there's not going to be the same sort of abilities between people.  There's probably not going to be a game that works for people with all manner of powers, and then there's not so many elites that there could be a whole league of symmetric sort of teams."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 22, 2008)

"Actually, Mary, my point was that the introduction of varied and powerful Elite abilities into a set framework of rules would so drastically change what was a conventional contest of athletic talent into little more than a game of strategic power utilization. For example, a game of soccer, also known as European football, played with Elite talents would scarcely resemble the game you remember from childhood. A telekinetic could simply grab the ball with their powers and fling it into the opposing team's goal without moving an inch, or a teleporter might create a portal that would allow instant scoring," Emmet explains, drawing on his napkin to illustrate both of his examples. 

Emmet begins to correct Clover about her...misunderstandings of fencing, then stopped. _While she is wrong, and seems far too eager to reduce an intriguing into some kind of sadistic bloodsport that glorifies actual violence rather than sanitizing it into something somewhat constructive, it is not any of my business. If Clover enjoys dueling with a broadsword, then let her enjoy it. It is only a sport, after all._

"And while I agree that our Elite gifts are part of who we are, our own self extends beyond whatever our individual variation might be, barring such drastic changes that radically alter our interactions with this world. Someone like Manjit, for example. Learning when to use our gifts, and when not to use them is likely a vital component of the power training courses. It could also be crippling to use a certain Elite ability as a crutch instead of mastering the relevant skill, comparable to relying on an advanced calculator before learning the mathematical theory,"  Emmet argues, a smile on his face. 

"Although I suppose my own thoughts conveniently fail to apply to my specific case. I am incapable of failing to use my own Elite ability of hypercognition, and I would be unlikely to disable my mental enhancement under any circumstance," he admits with a small shrug.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 22, 2008)

"You asked me what classes I was taking earlier Emmet?  Ethics and Philosophy.  Everything about us is confusing, even a basic conversation like, 'Do you want to have a basketball team?' is crazy.  I wanna hear what conclusion you guys come up with but for now I'll be right back.  Pleasure meeting you Mary, excuse me gents and ladies." Cody says with a small smile, patting Raph and Jerry on the back while he gets up to leave.

Heading in the direction Tina went off to, Cody looks for her, inquiring with Amy if he has to.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 23, 2008)

*Cody*

Raph finishes up what she is eating and then follows you out into the hall way, quietly humming a tune as she walks. You don't need to ask Amy for help as you round a corner you see both Tina and Jun Min talking in low but heated tones. Your arrival seems to break what ever tension there is as Jun Min takes a step back. "If you have anything else that you wish to talk about please feel free to come to my office." She then turns and heads down the hall. Raph watches the the scene unfold intently but remains quiet.

Tina remains behind leaning up against the wall. "What do you want?" She responds gruffly.

*Nick*

"Whatever," he replies, "They just got lucky." He replies with shrug. "Besides, I didn't want to have to do all the work." He adds with a smile.

Layla shakes her head and laughs as she follows along.

The trip to the cafeteria is short and soon you are there, nothing much has changed since the last time you were here execpt for a rather large hole in one of the support beams.

*Emmet, Mary, Clover, Jerry*

"I don't know if I agree with that partner," John remarks on Emmet's comment. "Now I don't think that normal people should be playing against an all elite team but two elite teams would make for a level playing field. Sure, some rules would have to be changed but don't they always? Any competition is basically using your strength to beat the other teams weakness, being an elite just changes it a little."

"Either way I am going to get a game of foot ball going if it kills me. Cody tells me you like swimming and surfing, you should start a club up or something." He says to Jerry.


----------



## Victim (Oct 23, 2008)

"Well, it'll be interesting to see what kind of sport you can work out," Keller comments.  _Ethics and Philosophy classes?  Lame._   "I'm going to go introduce myself to some of the other students."

Then she does so.


----------



## Vanifae (Oct 23, 2008)

Victim said:


> "Well, it'll be interesting to see what kind of sport you can work out," Keller comments.  _Ethics and Philosophy classes?  Lame._   "I'm going to go introduce myself to some of the other students."
> 
> Then she does so.



    Nick sees the new girl, Mary, and introduces, “Hey a new face, I am sure, I would remember you… you speak English, or through brain waves, or some other crazy form I have yet to realize…” he grins at Layla thinking, _So many new faces here, going to be great getting to know everyone oh and don’t forget we are going to work on your English… and you can teach me some of your lingo, I want to learn it.  Not fair just to make you learn what we speak, it should be equal right?_

  Nick shrugs, “Anyway my name is Nick, I am from well all over but I came here from Arkansas… this is my boy Yoshi, and this is my main girl Layla, and you would be?”  The young dark skinned elite flashes his best, perfect smile his demeanor charming and hopefully personable.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 23, 2008)

Mimic said:


> "Either way I am going to get a game of foot ball going if it kills me. Cody tells me you like swimming and surfing, you should start a club up or something." He says to Jerry.




"I was thinking on that, if I can find enough people to make it worth the trouble. Can't really surf in the pool, but it's still wet and deep enough for a swim and dive. Guess I should probably see what kind of rules they have on student clubs. Worth asking about."

Jerry looked at a vague spot in the air, "Erm, Amy? Are there any special rules for making or running student clubs? Like so many have to sign up or whatever?"


----------



## Victim (Oct 23, 2008)

"Keller," she replies.  "I'm from Kansas.  And it's just normal English."  

"So I guess there was some social networking thing for elites that I missed or something..."  _Not very good odds on a guy and his girlfriend both getting powers, right?  Not very good odds on two elites from Kansas though too._


----------



## Vanifae (Oct 23, 2008)

Victim said:


> "Keller," she replies.  "I'm from Kansas.  And it's just normal English."
> 
> "So I guess there was some social networking thing for elites that I missed or something..."  _Not very good odds on a guy and his girlfriend both getting powers, right?  Not very good odds on two elites from Kansas though too._



Nick grins, "Keller, huh, nice to meet you, normal American English works for me just fine.  Not really social networking, it wasn't like we all got on Facebook or something; most of us I guess just met yesterday, we hit the mall stuff happened... well anyway not going to bore you with that.  I missed the bulk of the meet and greet myself, so I am just trying to meet all the cute girls I can and get myself introduced."

Nick smiles jokingly, "Were you already heading to class, we were going to get something to eat, you can eat with us, or were you with them over," he gestures to the group she just left.

"So what do they have you in for; Yoshi has *extreme* speed, Layla can read minds... myself I am like a walking talking black hole thing... I affect gravity I guess, you?" Nick asks.


----------



## Victim (Oct 23, 2008)

"Oh, so you just met the other day then?"  _And he introduced her as his girlfriend?  That's a little fast then.  And sort of ... odd.  Easy come, easy go, I guess._

"I'm not with anyone - just getting some coffee before class.  It's been a pretty long day already."

Keller grins, boasting "I have the Superman package - strength, supersonic flight, toughness.  I hope that doesn't violate any trademarks or something."  _Wait, read minds...  Well, that's sort of intrusive._


----------



## Vanifae (Oct 23, 2008)

Victim said:


> "Oh, so you just met the other day then?"  _And he introduced her as his girlfriend?  That's a little fast then.  And sort of ... odd.  Easy come, easy go, I guess._



"Yeah we did, these are my best friends here at the Institute," Nick replies with a welcoming gesture.


Victim said:


> "I'm not with anyone - just getting some coffee before class.  It's been a pretty long day already."



"A long day," he glances at his cellphone, "wow girl, you must have had a bad start... well let me buy you some coffee here in the luxurious cafeteria and make it all better, my treat."


Victim said:


> Keller grins, boasting "I have the Superman package - strength, supersonic flight, toughness.  I hope that doesn't violate any trademarks or something."  _Wait, read minds...  Well, that's sort of intrusive._



Nick grins giving her the once over his eyes studying her body, he walks around her quietly before finally speaking with an appraising nod, "You got the super package all right... Superman has nothing on you girl.  You should hang with us, class isn't for a little while, what's the rush?"


----------



## Victim (Oct 23, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> "Yeah we did, these are my best friends here at the Institute," Nick replies with a welcoming gesture.
> 
> "A long day," he glances at his cellphone, "wow girl, you must have had a bad start... well let me buy you some coffee here in the luxurious cafeteria and make it all better, my treat."
> 
> Nick grins giving her the once over his eyes studying her body, he walks around her quietly before finally speaking with an appraising nod, "You got the super package all right... Superman has nothing on you girl.  You should hang with us, class isn't for a little while, what's the rush?"




Mary Keller just blinks incredulously as Nick circles around her.  _Look, I can understand checking someone out, but... what the hell?_  "The rush is that you're sort of a creep."  She turns and walks off.


----------



## Vanifae (Oct 23, 2008)

Victim said:


> Mary Keller just blinks incredulously as Nick circles around her.  _Look, I can understand checking someone out, but... what the hell?_  "The rush is that you're sort of a creep."  She turns and walks off.



Nick looks taken aback, "Hey it was a joke... you said super package I ran with it... I am sorry, that was rude of me.  Like I said we all just got here, no reason for hard feelings on the first day," he tries to hold her up by putting a hand on her shoulder.

"I apologize Keller, the Superman thing is pretty cool though I don't think any of us three can fly let alone supersonic," he gives her his best puppy dog wounded look.  "I have been shot at, watched some people die... nearly lost my two best friends... yeah I didn't mean that, I was just trying to blow off steam... nothing like that has ever happened to me before."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 23, 2008)

*Nick, Mary*



Vanifae said:


> this is my boy Yoshi, and this is my main girl Layla, and you would be?”[/COLOR]  The young dark skinned elite flashes his best, perfect smile his demeanor charming and hopefully personable.




Both Yoshi and Layla give Nick a quizzed look. "Main girl?" Layla repeats slowly. "In your dreams maybe." She adds with a smirk. "Yea, what's with this boy thing?" Yoshi interjects. "Lets get something straight here, I'm Batman and your the boy wonder, because it just doesn't get any better then me." He adds running his hand through his hair.

Layla just rolls her eyes. "Please excuse these two, there egos are somewhat inflated." She says to Mary, while giving a light elbow shot to Yoshi. "These two are so bad really, they kind of grow on you... sort of like a fungus." She adds with a laugh. The odd thing is that the words that you hear don't really match up to what her mouth is saying.

*Jerry*

*"There are no specific numbers needed to form a social club."* Amy responds, *"If specific equipment is needed please refer to Jun Min or the head of equipment aquisitions."*

*Everyone*

As you all stand or sit, the lights momentarily flicker off and on before remaining on. 

"Seems kind of early for them to skip out on payin the electric bill" John says jokingly.


----------



## Vanifae (Oct 23, 2008)

Nick shakes his head, "Now I am a  fungus... well I guess that is a step up from creep."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 23, 2008)

"Bloody hell, if its not one things its another."  Clover exclaims as the lights go out and then comee back on... "AMY.  Check on Sparky, err Jossee, see if she didn't have an accident, ok?"

"Terrorists in the mall, teens with attitudes and powers to bring down the house.  All we need now is a villian and we'll be roight proper little X-men."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 23, 2008)

Mimic said:


> *"There are no specific numbers needed to form a social club."* Amy responds, *"If specific equipment is needed please refer to Jun Min or the head of equipment aquisitions."*




"That's good news."



> As you all stand or sit, the lights momentarily flicker off and on before remaining on.
> 
> "Seems kind of early for them to skip out on payin the electric bill" John says jokingly.




"Wasn't me," Jerry said quickly.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 23, 2008)

_I suppose that my hypothesis about Elite abilities and athletics will be proven soon enough._

"I did not perform any experiments yet," Emmet says defensively, looking up at the light fixtures. "Your roommate was the traumatized French girl, not the other Californian?"

"The villain spot seems taken by whoever organized the attack at the mall on Sunday. In order to be real X-Men however, I am afraid that we still require Patrick Stewart in a wheelchair, a gigantic persecution complex, and an endless amount of whining," Emmet says in a very dry tone. "Oh, and absolutely no understanding of genetics, or any science altogether. We do seem to have a psychotic Canadian though," he adds, pointing at the support pillar.


----------



## Victim (Oct 23, 2008)

Keller stops as Nick puts a hand on her shoulder.  _And when a girl calls you a creep, the correct response is not to start touching her.  Well, I can make things worse too._  "Nick, you have 3 seconds to remove your hand.  Otherwise, I'll do it."  _Give me an excuse, please.  _



Mimic said:


> *Nick, Mary*
> 
> Both Yoshi and Layla give Nick a quizzed look. "Main girl?" Layla repeats slowly. "In your dreams maybe." She adds with a smirk. "Yea, what's with this boy thing?" Yoshi interjects. "Lets get something straight here, I'm Batman and your the boy wonder, because it just doesn't get any better then me." He adds running his hand through his hair.
> 
> Layla just rolls her eyes. "Please excuse these two, there egos are somewhat inflated." She says to Mary, while giving a light elbow shot to Yoshi. "These two are so bad really, they kind of grow on you... sort of like a fungus." She adds with a laugh. The odd thing is that the words that you hear don't really match up to what her mouth is saying.




_So she's the one who communicates or translates brainwaves or whatever.  I guess that seems like a decent privacy sort of way to use her power._  "Hey, I'm looking foward to seeing you two around," she calls backwards.  "Don't worry about the language or whatever - total immersion really is the best way to start learning the stuff.  At least as far as talking goes.  And your power should make it super easy to start picking things up."


"Do you suppose that's a new building screw up, or an 'adventures in superpowers' screw up?"


----------



## Vanifae (Oct 23, 2008)

Nick shrugs, "Look sorry okay it was rude, I was joking took it too far... anyway I am thinking that a screw up like that could be over looked if we were not the targets of crazy laser gun wielding maniacs recently."

"Call me paranoid, but they were after something, maybe even elites?  It seemed a little too put together for it to be chance.  Amy is there a problem with the lighting?  We just had a momentary flicker here... everything okay?" Nick asks with a shake of his head.  _Smooth move, oh well, it was a dumb thing to do... people here are so serious and pent up, I don't get it.  Where is the fun?_

Nick turns to his friends, "When I say main girl or boy, I am just saying you guys are my good friends; you both are reading way too much into everything... it's like a minefield in here, guess we just all have to get used to each other."  

Nick pauses and then offers his hand to Keller, "Look I am sorry, why don't we let bygones be bygones, we just met and there isn't any reason to hold a grudge if you want me to not talk to you cool, but I apologize for being a class A ass. Also I would be careful Keller, things are a little tense... alot of the students got attacked the other day, not sure if you heard about that.  With your powers I am sure you can handle yourself, but these guys were packing serious heat."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 23, 2008)

Cody is taken aback by Tina's gruff attitude but quickly composes himself, "I wanted to apologize, I think we just got off on the wrong foot over there.  I was worried for Emmet and made a quick judgment, and I think we made a poor impression on you.  Would you mind giving everyone a second chance?" Cody asks, as sincerely as he can manage.  

"You were asking for help with something, right?  What did you want help with?


----------



## Mimic (Oct 24, 2008)

*Clover*

*Josee Charbonneau is presently in her dorm room, she has left instructions that she is very busy and is not to be interupted execpt in the case of an emergency? Do you wish me to page her?* Amy replies to your inquiry.

*Nick*

"Hey, I'm cool with it. I was just letting you know who is top dog around here." Yoshi responds as he zips away only to return with a mountain of food. Pulling out a chair he proceeds to eat. 

"I was teasing as well." Layla says leaning over to grab a piece of toast off of Yoshi's plate.

"Hey, I was going to eat that." He replies complaining

"Guess you weren't fast enough." She says with laugh.

*"There was a reduction in the power grid causing slight electrical problems. Internal readings indicate it was well within normal parameters."* Amy's voice responds to your question.

*Cody*
"Yea, I'm not going back in there." Tina replies with a snort, "I don't really need anything," she adds in with a sigh. "It was advised," she says making air quotes, "that I should try and make some friends here and your buddy was alone so I thought why not... it didn't turn out so well. I have some anger issues."

"Yes, you do." Raph says stepping in close to Tina, "A lot of anger and saddness too." She continues to study Tina, her head turned sideways like a puppy dog.

Tina gives Raph a look that you have seen very recently, glancing at you quickly. "You want to get out of my face?"

*Mary*
"I will keep that in mind and I hope we meet again soon." Layla responds mentally as she eats her toast.

*Everyone*

"So," Yoshi says between bites of his food. "Who decided to redecorate in here?" He says as gestures to the hole in the support beam. "Nick wasn't even here to piss anyone off."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 24, 2008)

Mimic said:


> *Clover*
> 
> *Josee Charbonneau is presently in her dorm room, she has left instructions that she is very busy and is not to be interupted execpt in the case of an emergency? Do you wish me to page her?* Amy replies to your inquiry.




"Amy is she ok though?  Her power is electricity, is that where the surge came from?  If it isn't no need to bother her."  The british girl replied.  "Just got to look after my roommate, right?"

"It was that Tina girl, she got torqued off at Emmett since he wouldn't play footsie and then she took it out on the column."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 24, 2008)

"I am still unsure as to why she was so angry, and why it was directed at me," says Emmet, rubbing his arm gingerly where Tina punched him. 

"I wonder what the maximum voltage your roommate can generate," Emmet ponders aloud. "If she accidentally discharges electricity on occasion, she must go through electric devices fast."

"Amy, has the cause of the slight power fluctuation been determined? After the events of the mall, some of us have concerns about security."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 24, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "It was that Tina girl, she got torqued off at Emmett since he wouldn't play footsie and then she took it out on the column."




"And remind me not to cross her!" Jerry added. "So anybody interested in a swimming and diving club?"


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 24, 2008)

Samnell said:


> "And remind me not to cross her!" Jerry added. "So anybody interested in a swimming and diving club?"




"Well, you do already have your pool, so thats a stroke of luck for you J.  I'm not too big on swimming my ownself, I can do it, just not a real fan."

"Emmett, you have no idea mate, she brought a whole suitcase of hair driers with her, and I think she goess through one or two a day.  Just holding her hand is enough to get a zap if she's nervous like she was yesterday."

"I'm hopping for power training to include sparring, so that would cover my idea for a club, if they already have rules for that type of thing.  Where else could we hope to have this many other elites to spar against?  It would be great practice."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 24, 2008)

Clover, Emmet

*"According to my visual and audio scans Josee Charbonneau is in no danger at the present time."* Amy responds to Clover's question. *"The cause of the power fluctuation is unknown at this tme, sensors indicate that it originated outside the school grounds, a diagnostic is being run to determine any negative effects that may have occured on this system."*

*Jerry*

"Did someone say they are forming a swim club? If so count me in." A voice states behind you, you turn and its Amadi.

"How's it going?"

holding off on Nick and Mary until Victim responds to Nicks apology


----------



## Samnell (Oct 24, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Well, you do already have your pool, so thats a stroke of luck for you J.  I'm not too big on swimming my ownself, I can do it, just not a real fan."




"That's just unnatural, but I'll let you live with your perversion because you could turn me into confetti," Jerry smirked.



> "Did someone say they are forming a swim club? If so count me in." A voice states behind you, you turn and its Amadi.




Jerry smiled. _Yes, got Amadi in._ "Just getting it started, mate. Makes two of us now."


----------



## Victim (Oct 24, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> Nick shrugs, "Look sorry okay it was rude, I was joking took it too far... anyway I am thinking that a screw up like that could be over looked if we were not the targets of crazy laser gun wielding maniacs recently."
> 
> "Call me paranoid, but they were after something, maybe even elites?  It seemed a little too put together for it to be chance.  Amy is there a problem with the lighting?  We just had a momentary flicker here... everything okay?" Nick asks with a shake of his head.  _Smooth move, oh well, it was a dumb thing to do... people here are so serious and pent up, I don't get it.  Where is the fun?_
> 
> ...




"Hmm, we could all be tense, serious, pent up, no fun minefields.  Or maybe you're putting people off by trying WAY too hard to be coolest, sexiest guy.  You're not relaxed or fun because you're working the full court im-press.  Maybe you always had to try to make a big splash as the perpetual new kid from moving around a bunch.  But we're all the new kids now."

Keller turns around, "In order for bygones to be bygones, wouldn't you have to be gone at some point?  It's not enough to apologize, leave off, and then not be an ass in the future; you're pushing a hard sell again." _If you really were such a great guy, you wouldn't need to move so fast._

Keller walks off, trying to find her roommate.


----------



## Vanifae (Oct 25, 2008)

Mimic said:


> *Jerry*
> 
> "Did someone say they are forming a swim club? If so count me in." A voice states behind you, you turn and its Amadi.
> 
> "How's it going?"



"Morning Jerry," Nick ignores the insult and moves on, he tried his best to amend that and the chick turned out to be a bitch even after the fact.  Nick hides his irritation with a smile, "Dude how yah been," He sits next to his friend, "Starting a swimming club?  I am not much of a swimmer but if means hanging out by the pool I am down.  I really want to do some football and wrestling while I am here maybe... maybe even play some soccer... whatever as long as it is active."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 25, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> "Morning Jerry," Nick ignores the insult and moves on, he tried his best to amend that and the chick turned out to be a bitch even after the fact.  Nick hides his irritation with a smile, "Dude how yah been,"




"G'day."



> He sits next to his friend, "Starting a swimming club?  I am not much of a swimmer but if means hanging out by the pool I am down.  I really want to do some football and wrestling while I am here maybe... maybe even play some soccer... whatever as long as it is active."




"Can't swim without some water; the pool's bound to see lots of us. Glad to have you. Makes three of us now. I think I'll knock up some flyers or something, see how many bite."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 25, 2008)

"I could probably insulate her electric appliances from her discharges, assuming they are not too severe. That could save her a lot of aggravation."

_Great, Nick is here. I wonder where Manjit is?_

Emmet ignores Nick, then asks the ceiling, "Amy, where is Manjit? Could you invite her to the cafeteria?"


----------



## Vanifae (Oct 25, 2008)

Nick nods, "No problem man, it sounds like a kick ass club to me.  So what classes you got?"


----------



## Samnell (Oct 25, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> Nick nods, "No problem man, it sounds like a kick ass club to me.  So what classes you got?"




"The usual lot with Chinese and law on the side. You?"


----------



## Vanifae (Oct 25, 2008)

Samnell said:


> "The usual lot with Chinese and law on the side. You?"



    Nick pulls out hi schedule, “The usual myself… I am taking some Arabic, last minute change; figured might as well learn something exotic while I am in Africa, the motherland.  I really just want to get to the power training and sports… everything else is pretty lame… let me know if you need help spreading the word about the swim club.”


----------



## Samnell (Oct 25, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> Nick pulls out hi schedule, “The usual myself… I am taking some Arabic, last minute change; figured might as well learn something exotic while I am in Africa, the motherland.




"Cool."



> I really just want to get to the power training and sports… everything else is pretty lame… let me know if you need help spreading the word about the swim club.”




"The more spreading the word, the better!"


----------



## Vanifae (Oct 25, 2008)

"You going to be the club president," Nick jokes.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 25, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> "You going to be the club president," Nick jokes.




Jerry laughed, "Only if that's what people want. I reckon Amadi's got more experience swimming than me."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 27, 2008)

*Mary*

You figure that finding your room mate may be more of a challenge then you originally thought considering all you have is a name to go by, but it does help. She is a girl so that cuts the choices by half and you figure that she is Eastern Europe or Russian from the name or at least you assume so, that leaves about 4 choices to pick from as you glance around the area. 

One is sitting by herself, head down as if trying not to be noticed. Although you would probably place her more from the middle east then eastern Europe. Another is sitting with a boy that is clearly infatuated with her, whether she has noticed it or not your not to sure.

The last two are sitting with two boys, one is Asian the other is Spanish.

*Nick*

As you sit down, Yoshi pushes out his chair and is gone only to reappear with a glass of water a fraction of a second later. "Thought you would need this," he says handing it to you, "because you might need to douse the flames from that serious crash and burn man." He laughs as he starts to eat once again.

*Jerry, Nick, Clover, Emmet*

"Don't look at me, I just want to swim. The job is all yours Jerry." Amadi adds in with a smile. He turns to face Clover and Emmet. "Not sure if we met before, my names Amadi." He studies your faces for a minute before continuing, "you guys were as at the mall with Jerry when it was attacked weren't you? What happened anyways? There are a lot of rumors flying around."


----------



## Vanifae (Oct 27, 2008)

Nick smirks at Yoshi, "Not a crash man, I careened off the highway driving nuns and ran right into a burning church... thanks though.  But the day is young, and I am sure I will bounce back to my normal charming self in a few short moments."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 27, 2008)

Mimic said:


> "Don't look at me, I just want to swim. The job is all yours Jerry." Amadi adds in with a smile. He turns to face Clover and Emmet. "Not sure if we met before, my names Amadi." He studies your faces for a minute before continuing, "you guys were as at the mall with Jerry when it was attacked weren't you? What happened anyways? There are a lot of rumors flying around."




"Don't know, really. Some people came in and started shooting up the place. We stopped 'em."


----------



## Victim (Oct 27, 2008)

Mimic said:


> *Mary*
> 
> You figure that finding your room mate may be more of a challenge then you originally thought considering all you have is a name to go by, but it does help. She is a girl so that cuts the choices by half and you figure that she is Eastern Europe or Russian from the name or at least you assume so, that leaves about 4 choices to pick from as you glance around the area.
> 
> ...




_Not a huge problem, I want to meet everyone anyway.  The class size here is so tiny I should be able to do that today.  Let's talk to the lonely girl first._

Mary walks up to the middle eastern(?) girl's table and stands across from her.  "Hi.  I'm Mary Keller," she introduces herself.  "Not having a very good morning?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 27, 2008)

"The attack commenced with a large explosion at the food court; a lot of people killed got killed. I hear it was pretty horrible there," Emmet says, shuddering as he closes his eyes in remembrance of the carnage he glimpsed. 

"In addition to the explosion, some criminals attacked using a combination of conventional firearms, ranged stun guns, and some kind of unreliable laser weaponry. One attempted to render Manjit unconscious with chloroform and kidnap her, but Raph," Emmet explains, gesturing towards where she left with Cody, "Was able to interfere with his efforts and stop him. There was also a large battle in what remained of the food court, and Cody engaged a lone gunman himself. I am afraid that I was unable to provide much assistance in this engagement."

"My theory is the attack's primary objective was to capture some number of Elites for some nefarious purpose, given the use of chloroform on Manjit and a tazer on Cody. The attack seemed well-prepared; they disabled the mall's security system and had one of their number employed in a sporting goods store we were visiting."

"I have been attempting to find out more about whoever was behind the attack, but as of yet my efforts have been unsuccessful. The best lead I have is the next-generation laser weaponry, but I was unable to secure one for study. Yet," Emmet adds firmly. He then looks around the cafeteria for his friend Manjit to see if she has arrived for breakfast yet.


----------



## Vanifae (Oct 27, 2008)

Samnell said:


> "Don't know, really. Some people came in and started shooting up the place. We stopped 'em."



Nick nods, "Yeah beat a few down in the food court... but some people were not as luck as us, it was ugly.  Never seen a dead body before, and never seen... it was nuts."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 28, 2008)

*Nick, Emmet, Clover, Jerry*


Vanifae said:


> Nick smirks at Yoshi, "Not a crash man, I careened off the highway driving nuns and ran right into a burning church... thanks though.  But the day is young, and I am sure I will bounce back to my normal charming self in a few short moments."




Layla snorts but says nothing as she sets down a plate of food, Yoshi takes about half of it before she can sit down. She stares at him for a moment. "What?" He asks, "turn around is fair play."



Samnell said:


> "Don't know, really. Some people came in and started shooting up the place. We stopped 'em."




"Man, that is messed up, I'm glad none of you guys were hurt." Amandi says shaking his head.



Hammerhead said:


> "The attack commenced with a large explosion at the food court; a lot of people killed got killed. I hear it was pretty horrible there," Emmet says, shuddering as he closes his eyes in remembrance of the carnage he glimpsed....[/color]




As you discuss the attack in vivid detail, Layla's face pales considerably and she shoves the rest of her food at Yoshi. "Can we discuss something else please." She says quietly.

Emmet easily spots Manjit, considering there are only about 20 students in a room that looks like it could hold 500 easily. Although she is not alone, the girl that shot down Nick earlier has just walked up to her table.

*Mary*

The girl makes eye contact with you for a moment before moving her gaze elsewhere, there is no fear or sadness but more of apprehension. "Hello," she says quietly, "I'm Manjit." Her accent has a heavy Hindi dialect, she is definitely from the middle east.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 28, 2008)

Cody puts his hand on Raph's shoulder, gently nudging her backwards.  "Don't mind Raph, she's not used to interacting with other people too well..." he responds, thinking, _...either_ and hoping Tina can fill in the blanks.

He continues, "It sounds like you had good intentions, but I don't think Emmet understood what you were getting at.  We all have issues to work out, I mean isn't that what highschool's for?  If you want a friend you can be mine if you like, but only if *you* want it and not because someone told you it would be good for you."

"Even if you don't want a friend and just want someone to talk to, I'm here." the teen offers.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 28, 2008)

Mimic said:


> "Man, that is messed up, I'm glad none of you guys were hurt." Amandi says shaking his head.




"Well I got winged, but no worries."


----------



## Vanifae (Oct 28, 2008)

Mimic said:


> As you discuss the attack in vivid detail, Layla's face pales considerably and she shoves the rest of her food at Yoshi. "Can we discuss something else please." She says quietly.



    Nick notices the look and softens and puts a hand on her shoulder to comfort her, “Yeah there isn’t much to say at this point and it definitely isn’t breakfast conversation so let’s can that kind of talk for now and just enjoy this kick ass breakfast.”

“Man I could kill for a good football game, or any kind of sports team, the more physical the better,” Nick says wistfully.


----------



## Victim (Oct 29, 2008)

Mimic said:


> *Mary*
> 
> The girl makes eye contact with you for a moment before moving her gaze elsewhere, there is no fear or sadness but more of apprehension. "Hello," she says quietly, "I'm Manjit." Her accent has a heavy Hindi dialect, she is definitely from the middle east.




"Nice to meet ya."  _Not really giving me much to work with here..._  "So you're from India?  It must be pretty tough to have use your second language for school."

"Have you had some trouble making friends here?  I just got here myself; maybe we could go around and meet everyone together?"


----------



## Mimic (Oct 29, 2008)

*Mary*

"It ok really, I learned how to speak English when I was pretty young, my parents figured that it was important for all their kids to know it. Turned out they were right." She says with a smile. While her dialect is very heavy it is clear that she has a pretty firm grasp on the English language.

Her smile fades quickly as you mention going around and introducing yourselves to everyone. "No... no thank you," she stammers quickly. "I can... I don't do crowds very well." she adds hanging her head a little. "It was very nice to meet you though."

*Cody*

"Hey, I interact really well with other people," Raph interjects with a hurt tone. "Just ask anyone... except that guy with the fake hair but how was I supposed to know it was supposed to be a secret. I mean it was just sitting there on top of his head."

Tina gives you a bewildered look as Raph talks about the man and his fake hair. "Is she for real?" She says looking at you, "as for the friend thing... yea I guess it would be ok." She adds with a shrug, "it would nice to have a friend." She adds sincerely, "but if your doing this thinking its going to turn into a friends with benefits thing, I am going to have to break you in half." She says with a smirk. "And I am still not going back in there."

"Yay, were friends now." Raph cheers, clapping. "Ok, really, where did you find her?" Tina asks.

*Emmet, Clover, Jerry, Nick*

"Is that European football or real football partner?" John asks, "because if its real football then count me in, we might have to get some girls to join in but then we can go easy on them." He says as an after thought.

Layla just stares at him.

"What?" John replies.

"Dude, I am so glad I am not you right now." Yoshi interjects.

"What??" John adds in again.


----------



## Vanifae (Oct 29, 2008)

"Quarterback All-State, and I wouldn't go easy on the women, some of them are tougher then  many of the boys here," Nick grins nudging Layla playfully.


----------



## Victim (Oct 29, 2008)

Mimic said:


> *Mary*
> 
> "It ok really, I learned how to speak English when I was pretty young, my parents figured that it was important for all their kids to know it. Turned out they were right." She says with a smile. While her dialect is very heavy it is clear that she has a pretty firm grasp on the English language.
> 
> Her smile fades quickly as you mention going around and introducing yourselves to everyone. "No... no thank you," she stammers quickly. "I can... I don't do crowds very well." she adds hanging her head a little. "It was very nice to meet you though."




"Crowds?  Most of us are sitting in twos or threes," Mary looks around, double checking her statement.  "It's cool if you don't want to, but if you're nervous wouldn't it be a better idea to break the ice now instead in classes of 8 or 10 or whatever?" 

"Besides, I could use your help," Keller remarks.  "There's at least one sort of couple this morning, so approaching them by myself might get a little awkward.  We wouldn't want people to get the wrong idea, right?" Keller exaggerates, "Having a friend with me would make things so much easier.  Come on."

"I mean, it's your choice whether or not to hang out with other people, but you could at least meet them and give them a chance before you decide you want to be alone.  If people picked on you before or something, well, I don't think those people are here."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 29, 2008)

"Excuse me," Emmet says, standing up and properly disposing of his empty tray. He declines to rejoin the group at the table, instead of heading towards Manjit and Keller. 

"Hello Mary, hi Manjit. You doing okay," he inquires towards the Indian teenager. "You missed out on some angry girl getting mad at me and smashing that column," he says with an embarrassed smile.


----------



## Victim (Oct 29, 2008)

"Hey, Emmet.  We were talking about going to meet some of the people here.  I don't think Manjit and I have talked to everyone yet."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 30, 2008)

Don't worry about the 'friends with benefits' thing, I don't take advantage of my friends like that." Cody replies, very serious for a moment.  Smirking about Raph, "Pardon, Raph," he continues, pausing to snap his fingers for dramatic effect.  She vanishes, materializing once again after a moment's concentration.  "She's my guardian angel.  My gift is to summon her, at least that's what I think.  She's got a good grasp of our daily lives but this reality is still kind of new to her  so please be forgiving if she's a little wet behind the ears."

"You seem to be really strong, is that your power?" Cody asks, curious, "And if you don't want to go back there, what do you want to do?"


----------



## Mimic (Oct 30, 2008)

*Emmet, Mary*

"No, I guess your right, better now then later," Manjit replies, although its pretty clear she isn't thrilled about this decision. "I wasn't picked on before... its complicated, its more for everyone else's safety that I stay away."

"Hi, Emmet." Manjit greets you with a smile, "I am doing ok thank you. I got a clean bill of heath." At Mary's suggestion of greeting other she looks over at Emmet . "You should join us," her eyes giving you a 'please say yes' look.

*Cody*

"For some reason I believe you," Tina replies. "But then again boys always think of only one thing, not thats it a bad thing." She adds with a wink.

Tina nods as you make Raph disappear and reappear. "Pretty cool, an elite power that talks back."

"Hey... standing right here. Not an object." Raph says with a hint of anger. "And you know I hate it when you do that." She adds in glaring at you.

"Sort of," Tina continues not listening to her, in response, Raph sticks her tongue out at her behind her back. "I'm pretty strong to begin with but the madder I get the stronger I get and it gets harder to control it."

"I don't care really. We got about an hour to kill before class starts, we could play some one on one basketball. What do you like to do to pass the time?"


*Nick, Clover, Jerry*

"You got that right." Layla responds, "I would totally take you out but I wouldn't want to make you feel bad so I think I am going to pass on this one."

"Ok, I am very bored now," Yoshi says as he leans back in his chair, "Lets get out of here."

"Really, lets go hit the beach." He continues with a mischievous glint in his eye. "I think your forgetting that class starts soon as well as the fact that we aren't allowed off the grounds, partner." John responds evenly.

"Whatever, its not like they are going to teach us anything, its the first day, besides what are they going to do? Ground us more if we get caught? Come on man," He says turning towards Nick with a big smile on his face. "You know you want to."

Layla looks around trying to keep a neutral face but it obvious that she isn't too happy about this idea.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 31, 2008)

Mimic said:


> "Ok, I am very bored now," Yoshi says as he leans back in his chair, "Lets get out of here."
> 
> "Really, lets go hit the beach." He continues with a mischievous glint in his eye. "I think your forgetting that class starts soon as well as the fact that we aren't allowed off the grounds, partner." John responds evenly.




"Skip class and go to the beach or just go to class? That's a hard one!" Jerry smiled. "Let's go."


----------



## Vanifae (Oct 31, 2008)

Nick shrugs, "I already caused enough trouble this morning, and the last thing I want to do is get labeled as both a creep and a trouble maker I can deal with one or the other but not both... not this soon anyway.  Layla if your done you want to head to class?"


----------



## Victim (Oct 31, 2008)

Mimic said:


> *Emmet, Mary*
> 
> "No, I guess your right, better now then later," Manjit replies, although its pretty clear she isn't thrilled about this decision. "I wasn't picked on before... its complicated, its more for everyone else's safety that I stay away."
> 
> "Hi, Emmet." Manjit greets you with a smile, "I am doing ok thank you. I got a clean bill of heath." At Mary's suggestion of greeting other she looks over at Emmet . "You should join us," her eyes giving you a 'please say yes' look.




_Great, I'm chaperone to nerds.  Well, not helping out my sister when she started last year worked SO well.  And this kid isn't really shy, exactly, sort of weird..._  "That's fine.  Umm, safety?  You must have some wicked dangerous superpower, huh?"  

"So Emmet... (?), care to introduce to us - or just me maybe - to anyone else?  Or are we all starting from the same page here?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 31, 2008)

"Sure thing Manjit, let us meet some of our classmates," Emmet reassures her. He then turns towards Keller to explain his situation. 

"I am afraid that I am not of possessed of social extroversion, and have met perhaps ten people at this school, most of whom have congregated where I previously breakfasted. And the few remaining I interacted with only during the altercation at the shopping center."

"So, who first," Emmet asks indecisively, scanning the cafeteria before settling on the couple. "Those two?"


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 1, 2008)

Clover speaks up after having been unusually quiet through the recounting of the fight at the mall.  She still had a bad sun burn on her arm from the laser rifle, for all of its suppoused instability it had worked just fine from the receving end of it.  More than fine, even if it was embaressing to be one of the few students who had been hurt.  Thankfully all the students had made it out without permanent injury, but it wasn't at all like she had thought it would be like...I didn't freeze up, I just wasn't very effective at all I mean I did stop that one terrorist, but I got hurt doing it...some big bad soldier you are girly ended up in the bloody medical lorry, she thought to herself.

"I'm not up for breaking the rules quite this soon, not when its something for our safety, who knows if those bloody loons are just waiting for more of us to leave the school to snatch us up."  the british girl says sullenly.


----------



## Samnell (Nov 1, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "I'm not up for breaking the rules quite this soon, not when its something for our safety, who knows if those bloody loons are just waiting for more of us to leave the school to snatch us up."  the british girl says sullenly.




"Aw c'mon, Cloves! We took care of them."


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 1, 2008)

"We took them when there were 15 of us and they were so spread out that it was 1 or 2 of us against every one of them.  If they came again and it was just against a few of us I don't doubt that they migt be a bit more effective against a few of us than they were against an entire football team of us with subs mate."

"Besides, we didn't quite get of scott free from it, a couple of us we're injured, some people were even seriously hurt or incapacitated.  I think it just shows that we need summat to get us to know how to defend ourselves if those creeps are out there."


----------



## Vanifae (Nov 1, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "We took them when there were 15 of us and they were so spread out that it was 1 or 2 of us against every one of them.  If they came again and it was just against a few of us I don't doubt that they migt be a bit more effective against a few of us than they were against an entire football team of us with subs mate."
> 
> "Besides, we didn't quite get of scott free from it, a couple of us we're injured, some people were even seriously hurt or incapacitated.  I think it just shows that we need summat to get us to know how to defend ourselves if those creeps are out there."



"Can we not talk about the attack guys?" Nick says realizing it was probably making Laylah uncomfortable, "We are not some crazy special forces team, we just did what we could with what we had, let's just leave it at that for now."


----------



## Samnell (Nov 2, 2008)

"I'm going. We can't live our lives in fear."


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 2, 2008)

"I wasn't...Nick, stop it.  Its ok to mention the possible consequences when someone says they're going to do something that might get them or someone else hurt."  Clover says with a shrug.

"Either way though your forgetting about something though.  Amy hear's all and knows all, she's the bloody wizard of Oz in this school.  She knows exactly what your plannng on doing already, and she's probably alerted some teachers already.  Its why I'd had such a problem with it yesterday."


----------



## Vanifae (Nov 2, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "I wasn't...Nick, stop it.  Its ok to mention the possible consequences when someone says they're going to do something that might get them or someone else hurt."  Clover says with a shrug.
> 
> "Either way though your forgetting about something though.  Amy hear's all and knows all, she's the bloody wizard of Oz in this school.  She knows exactly what your plannng on doing already, and she's probably alerted some teachers already.  Its why I'd had such a problem with it yesterday."



"Look I don't care about Amy and I know what you are trying to do but some of us are still coping with what happened at the mall, and we all have to make our own decisions.  If they want to get out there and skip school then let em' it's their choice.  If Amy wants to stop them she will..." Nick sighs.
_
This chick is weird, all prim and proper, didn't she says she was royalty?  She can be a royal pain in the ass, like it's her job to make sure we do what we are told to do.  I am sorry Layla I know you don't like this kind of talk,_ Nick thinks with a shake of his head.

"And to be correct we the students may have just gotten injured but some of us saw people die... dead... so maybe you can respect that and take this attack conversation somewhere else please," Nick rubs his brow.

"Man I am sorry I am not usually this annoyed in the morning, it's been a crazy few days and I just want to do something normal... like sleeping through class pretending to learn," Nick finishes.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 3, 2008)

*The School's Telecom Center*

Trilly stepped out of the booth where she had spent what seemed like days in. Video depositions and telecom conferences were the order of battle for her of late. Who'd have thought an open and closed cases of Hit and Run, Battery, Evidence Tampering, Bribery and Attempted Murder would take so much for her in various Q&A sessions.

Now she was late for class, had missed a couple meals and defintely need something to get the 'wanna kill lawyers' feeling out of her head.

OOC: Okay..sorry about the wait.. figured this would explain where she's been and definitely put her back in play where the GM wants me. Again, sorry about this. Real life has eaten up quite a bit of time. (Then I came down with pink eye and had serious sight issues.)


----------



## Mimic (Nov 4, 2008)

*Jerry, Clover, Nick*

"Hey, lighten up everyone." Yoshi breaks in, "I just want to have a little fun not start an argument. If you don't want to go for what ever reason its all good, you ladies are going to be missing out on seeing me in a bathing suit though." He adds with a smile.

"So thats Jerry and me at least, anyone else want to go?" He comments leaning back in his chair again.

"I think I will pass," Amandi adds in, "my father would more then likely fly down here and kill me if I started skipping classes so soon."

After a moments hesitation, John speaks up. "I'll go too, I reckon I need to see more of this place then just the insides of the school."

"Great, you rock man," Yoshi replies. "there is an artificial lake about 5 clicks away, its pretty big, so you can't really miss it. There is a bus service for you slow people, its a kicking place to hang out at. Meet me out in front in 10 and we will head out." With that he is gone.

"If you see anyone who wants to join us let them know ok?" Yoshi says reappearing addressing the others that aren't going before vanishing once more.

"Look at it this way, we will test out your theory about Amy, Miss Clover." John tells her.

_"Its alright,"_ Layla responds. "_Clover is just worried about us, her intentions are good."_

*Trilly*

As you wander the halls, heading back to your dorm room, a blur of color and a gust of wind announces the arrival of Yoshi.

"Well, hello gorgeous." He says giving you a quick once over. "You look pretty stressed, thats not good considering that school has just started, what you need is to go some place relaxing. My self and a couple of friends are heading out to a lake not to far from here, I was wondering if you would like to join in on the fun?" He gives you a convincing smile.

*Emmet, Mary*

"It can be, its hard to control sometimes. People can get hurt..." Manjit says her voice trailing off as Emmet starts to talk.

"It doesn't matter to me, which ever the two of you decide is good."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 4, 2008)

*Trilly*

Trilly blinks as Yoshi zips up.  The sheer energy of the speedster was like a dash of cold water after the long series of video statements.

"You suggesting a suit or you trying to get me to skinny dip?" She asks with a smirk


----------



## Samnell (Nov 4, 2008)

Mimic said:


> *Jerry, Clover, Nick*
> "Great, you rock man," Yoshi replies. "there is an artificial lake about 5 clicks away, its pretty big, so you can't really miss it. There is a bus service for you slow people, its a kicking place to hang out at. Meet me out in front in 10 and we will head out." With that he is gone.




"You g-" Jerry stopped when he realized Yoshi was already gone.



> "If you see anyone who wants to join us let them know ok?" Yoshi says reappearing addressing the others that aren't going before vanishing once more.




"Y-" and Yoshi was gone again. _That could get on my nerves._

"See you guys there," Jerry said and, eyes going black, vanished into his shadow.

Jerry emerged from the darkness back in his room and rifled through his swimsuits. _Jammers...briefs... Those used to be red but white and no lining? Why'd I even pack them? There we go!_ Jerry fished out a pair of briefs that used to be green with black stripes. He could just barely see the strips as a bit darker than the background. They wouldn't last much longer. _Oh well._

Jerry shucked his trousers and pants, slid the suit up into place, and covered back up. He plunged back into the shadows and came out where he was to meet Yoshi.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 4, 2008)

Mimic said:


> *Emmet, Mary*
> 
> "It can be, its hard to control sometimes. People can get hurt..." Manjit says her voice trailing off as Emmet starts to talk.
> 
> "It doesn't matter to me, which ever the two of you decide is good."




"Avoid physical contact with Manjit," Emmet advises Mary. "Let us meet some of our classmates then," Emmet says resignedly, clearly unenthusiastic as he walks with the group of his friends over to the couple. 

"Hello, I am Emmet," he says uncomfortably. "We just wanted to meet some of our future classmates before the classes actually start. So where are you from?"


----------



## Victim (Nov 4, 2008)

Mimic said:


> *Emmet, Mary*
> 
> "It can be, its hard to control sometimes. People can get hurt..." Manjit says her voice trailing off as Emmet starts to talk.
> 
> "It doesn't matter to me, which ever the two of you decide is good."




"Hmm, if only there was school or something to help people control their powers," Keller says with false gravity.  "Really, what happens if we bump into each other or something?"  

----------------------------------------

"Hey.  So what do you think of this place?" she asks casually.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 4, 2008)

"Thanks Layla...have fun if your going, but try to be safe right?  Its pointless to tell since they'd already know by now...so you don't have to worry that I'd tell orr anything, just be careful."  Clover says as she starts to dig into her food hungrily.

The red head ignores John's comment seeing as how he was a male chaeuvinist pig, saying he take it easy on them because they were girls...faugh it was more than a bit gauling, but if things happened like she thought he'd get a detention or a demerit or whatever was used here for cutting class, and she was sure it wouldn't be his last.


----------



## Vanifae (Nov 4, 2008)

"See yah guys, maybe next time," Nick adds as he relaxes the situation having worked itself out, "I don't think Amy is going to stop them, she does not seem to work like that.  It would be pretty tragic and detrimental to our social lives if we were constantly foiled by a computer."

Nick smiles, "If you put a bunch of teens together like this, you pretty much have to be prepared for anything, especially since many of us can get around security pretty easily."


----------



## Mimic (Nov 5, 2008)

*Emmet, Mary*


Manjit gives a sigh before looking at Mary straight in the face. "If I touch someone they will weaken until they are unconscious, if I keep touching them I could kill them." She says with a touch of sadness.

"It used to be worse, just being near me would have the same effect. I have it under control but its hard some times."

She pauses for a minute, giving you time to absorb the information. "Still want to hang around me?" She asks as she follows Emmet to the other table.

Sitting at the table is a somewhat short boy and a rather attractive girl, she notices your arrival with a smile, the boy doesn't seem to notice you due to the fact that he is rather enthralled with girl.

"Welcome, is nice to meet you, yes?" The girl responds with a heavy Russian accent. "I am Kiyana, this is James." 

"What, oh, hey, hows it going?" James says finally realizing they are not alone.

*Trilly*

"Well, it started out to be just a friendly outing, but if you up for it I know this nice private place we could go to for just the two of us." Yoshi replies giving you a wink.


*Jerry*

Surprisingly, you have somehow managed to beat Yoshi to the front entrance, perhaps something has delayed him but then again your both going to have to wait for John. As you stand there something else catches your eye. It would seem that the gates to the grounds have been closed for some reason and while the distance is pretty far you can just make out the reason, it looks like there are at least thirty different news crews hanging around waiting to get a story.

This may be more of a challenge then you expected.


*Nick, Clover*

John says nothing about the fact that you don't respond to him, he just shrugs his shoulders and nods to the others before he leaves, you think you hear him make a comment about not understanding women as he walks away.

"I am surprised you didn't go Clover," Layla says as you eat your food. "You seem the adventurous type and I am really surprised that you didn't go," She adds looking over to Nick, "I'm ok really, if you want to go, you can."

"I was pretty tempted myself, but there is like forty students here max. How can they not expect to get caught. They are so going to be busted." Amandi adds in.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 5, 2008)

Trilly chuckles at that as she wags a finger at him, a deep throaty laugh."Sorry Honey, but you're not my type. I do have a swimsuit that I can wear to go swimming. It sure as hell beats dealing with lawyers.


----------



## Victim (Nov 5, 2008)

Mimic said:


> *Emmet, Mary*
> 
> 
> Manjit gives a sigh before looking at Mary straight in the face. "If I touch someone they will weaken until they are unconscious, if I keep touching them I could kill them." She says with a touch of sadness.
> ...




"Eh, not a problem.  A little bit of danger just makes things interesting, right?  And if a super power couldn't be used to hurt someone, then it's probably pretty lame.  Besides, I don't die so easily."

"How long have you had your power anyway?"




> Sitting at the table is a somewhat short boy and a rather attractive girl, she notices your arrival with a smile, the boy doesn't seem to notice you due to the fact that he is rather enthralled with girl.
> 
> "Welcome, is nice to meet you, yes?" The girl responds with a heavy Russian accent. "I am Kiyana, this is James."
> 
> "What, oh, hey, hows it going?" James says finally realizing they are not alone.




"Kiyana Vladimov?" Keller asks.  "I'm Mary Keller; it looks like we're roommates," she says with a smile.  "It's going pretty well - a little awkward since I'm a day or two late though; you?"  _Except I'm tired and the coffee isn't kicking in yet._


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 5, 2008)

"Well, the reason I'm not going is that I do expect them to get caught, its not like they have kept it a secret given that AMY hears all and knows all.  Beyond that though, I just agree with the rule, its a safety thing and while I think I can handle myself, it would be a hell of a thing to be wrong over."

"Besides, there is just something British about being in class the first day bright eyed and ready to learn.  I'm not the absolute best in my studies but I'm not a slouch. And then there's me dad, he expects military discipline, fun is fine and all but breaking the rules just isn't done without a very good reason, and even then you have to accept the consequences."


----------



## Vanifae (Nov 5, 2008)

"You really think Amy is bad don't you?  She is awesome she helps me find food, and if they get caught no big deal; on any other day I would be right there with them but I am just not in the mood and I would rather kick with Laylah here at school and relax," Nick adds.

"I thought your dad was a duke or the king or you were someone famous I figured that was why you didn't want to cause trouble Clover," Nick asks.


----------



## Samnell (Nov 5, 2008)

Mimic said:


> *Jerry*
> Surprisingly, you have somehow managed to beat Yoshi to the front entrance, perhaps something has delayed him but then again your both going to have to wait for John. As you stand there something else catches your eye. It would seem that the gates to the grounds have been closed for some reason and while the distance is pretty far you can just make out the reason, it looks like there are at least thirty different news crews hanging around waiting to get a story.




"Aw, come on!" Jerry sighed and waited. He could get past the crowd easy enough, and maybe Yoshi could too, but it looked like John and anybody else had to stay in school.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 5, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> "You really think Amy is bad don't you? She is awesome she helps me find food, and if they get caught no big deal; on any other day I would be right there with them but I am just not in the mood and I would rather kick with Laylah here at school and relax," Nick adds.
> 
> "I thought your dad was a duke or the king or you were someone famous I figured that was why you didn't want to cause trouble Clover," Nick asks.




"King? Britain doesn't have a king, it has a Queen, and has for like ages mate.  Nah, dad's a Baron, its about as low as you can go in the hierarchy and still be a hereditary noble.  Baronet is the lowest hereditary title, but its actually a hereditary Knighthood instead of nobility...which you probably didn't need or want to know, most people couldn't care less."  the British teen said breaking off for a few seconds before adding the last bit.

"Well I would like to avoid scandal where possible, I'm fairly conspicuous as the first actual member of the nobility to be an Elite so anything I do will be under a microscope...In this case though I actually was planning on joining the UN, so disobeying orders and instructions from a UN school is just a really wonky idea for me.  It'd put my career choice  up it would."


----------



## Vanifae (Nov 5, 2008)

"Doubtful if the UN wants them to work for you, they would overlook silly high school transgressions... why do you want to work for the UN?" Nick replies.  _Weird I never really thought about a job before, I always figured I could just play sports forever..._ Nick thinks.

"Not like they have a huge pool of awesome elites to draw from, right?" Nick adds, "How much do you get paid to be an elite working for the UN?  Also does that mean you are a princess, or do you have a title?  Baroness?"


----------



## Mimic (Nov 6, 2008)

*Trilly*

"I'm everyone's type, babe, you just have to have the nerve to try a sample." Yoshi replies grinning mischievously. "But I guess I can take a rain check on the skinny dipping, meet us at the front doors. Try not to get caught." He gives you a wink and then is gone.

*Jerry*


"Got a babe to come along," Yoshi announces as he suddenly appears next to you. "Do you think that Amy is going to rat us out?" He continues as he leans up against the wall waiting for the others.

He notices that you are looking at something and glances over to where you are looking. "Something up?"


*Mary, Emmet*

Manjit fidgets somewhat as you comment about hurting someone, its pretty clear she is uncomfortable about hurting anyone. 

"I have had my abilities for about six months, it is not something that I like to discuss." She responds hastily almost angrily, she takes a moment to compose herself. "I'm sorry, its just that people I care about got hurt, its difficult to talk about."

Kiyana's smile gets bigger as you inform her about the living arrangements, if its possible, you begin to wonder is she is not the happiest person on the planet.

"That is good, yes?" she says while clapping her hands. "You teach me better English, I teach you Russian?" Kiyana adds in. James has taken the time to move over close to the girl so you can all sit down as well.

"Why don't you join us until class starts?"

*Clover, Nick*

"I think getting caught is kind of the point," Amandi adds in, "your speedy friend doesn't seem to be the type of person to follow the rules much. Although I am kind of surprised that the big guy is going along."

"I think John is used to more freedom and open spaces then this." Layla speaks up. "This is probably the first time he has ever been out of his home state as well."

"Hey, if they want to be busted, its not my place to say no." Amadi responds. "But what we should do is go when the restriction is lifted, all of the students, could make it a very cool beach party. Plan it for a Friday or Saturday night."

"What do you guys think?"


----------



## Vanifae (Nov 6, 2008)

"Sure sounds good to me, by Friday I am sure I will be needing a nice long break," Nick replies.


----------



## Samnell (Nov 6, 2008)

Mimic said:


> "Got a babe to come along," Yoshi announces as he suddenly appears next to you. "Do you think that Amy is going to rat us out?" He continues as he leans up against the wall waiting for the others.
> 
> He notices that you are looking at something and glances over to where you are looking. "Something up?"




"Yeah, mate. We got paparazzi," Jerry pointed in the reporters' direction. "You and I can get by but I think the rest are out of luck."


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 6, 2008)

"Its not about the money, its a duty.  A Hughes has been in either the British armed forces or UN forces since the 1800s, our ilitary service is what earned us our title and estate.  My dad, the current Baron is a Colonel in the UN forces right now, so you can bet anything and everything I do will get back to him regardless of if it makes the news."  Clover says with a sigh.

"My parent's would be addressed as lord and lady, but I'm just the Honourable Clover Hughes, whatever that means.  When dad passes on as his oldest child I'll be Baroness of Dinorben, but thats certainly no princess or anything...so just call me Clover, right?"

"I'm not sold entirely on working for the UN, I'm also hoping that the crown will put together a team of elites to serve her majesty's interests, and in that case I'd love to be on to that.  Hughes, Clover Hughes.  What do you reckon?"


----------



## Vanifae (Nov 6, 2008)

"You would be like a storm throwing, ass kicking, female elite James Bond... yeah that sounds badass.  I just want to do something fun, I never much thought of the military, my dad was in the Air Force for a short stint did time in Iraq a few times, my uncle was in too... my grandma is retired Navy... I guess I have a military family too," Nick realizes with a smirk.

"I don't know when all that stuff happened I felt like... I felt like I had found something worth fighting for you know, something that I could do that could help others, it was dangerous but the rush... man I felt so in the moment.  Maybe I should look into this military elite thing too?" Nick asks.

"I may not seem like it but I know what it takes to be a team player, football taught me alot about responsibility.  I mean we have these powers right, we should do something good with them," Nick adds.

"What do you think Laylah, you think I could do the hero thing?" Nick jokes.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 6, 2008)

"Not every bloke is cut out for the service, its dangerous for even the best trained. I mean Dad and I have worked at my conditioning and such, I can already pass the requirements for the Special Air Service, and I still got hurt so be sure you want to do it and your not just doing it for something to do."

"As to a beach party after the head lets us off restriction, yeah absobloodylutely"


----------



## Vanifae (Nov 6, 2008)

"I think I can handle it," Nick grins.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 6, 2008)

Trilly shakes her head and heads to her room to grab her swim suit and beach towel. She wondered if she'd have to hang Yoshi from the flag pole sometime this year to keep him from pushing things with her.

Of course, she reminded herself, she could just blatantly make out with a girl in the school canteen and be solidly out.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 6, 2008)

"I realize that it may sound exciting or cool, but real immediate danger and violence does not resemble what you see in movies or games. I am sure that if you were unfortunate enough to experience it yourself, you would agree."

"Could you speak a few sentences of Russian so that I may pick up on it," he asks the Russian Elite. "During my free period, I plan to drop by every language course offered, to get them all out of the way," he adds to Manjit. 

"When does class start," Emmet wonders, asking no one in particular.


----------



## Victim (Nov 6, 2008)

> Manjit fidgets somewhat as you comment about hurting someone, its pretty clear she is uncomfortable about hurting anyone.
> 
> "I have had my abilities for about six months, it is not something that I like to discuss." She responds hastily almost angrily, she takes a moment to compose herself. "I'm sorry, its just that people I care about got hurt, its difficult to talk about."




"Sorry..."  _Six months and that's it?_




> Kiyana's smile gets bigger as you inform her about the living arrangements, if its possible, you begin to wonder is she is not the happiest person on the planet.
> 
> "That is good, yes?" she says while clapping her hands. "You teach me better English, I teach you Russian?" Kiyana adds in. James has taken the time to move over close to the girl so you can all sit down as well.
> 
> "Why don't you join us until class starts?"




"Yeah, that sounds pretty nice.  Learning a language with conversation is much better than a bunch of classroom stuff."  _She seems nice, maybe a little too sugary though._

"I think I'll pass on that; I want to try to try to meet as many people as I can before class starts.  We'll probably have plenty of time to hang after today anyway, right?" 



Hammerhead said:


> "I realize that it may sound exciting or cool, but real immediate danger and violence does not resemble what you see in movies or games. I am sure that if you were unfortunate enough to experience it yourself, you would agree."




Keller smirks.  "I'll take that under advisement."  _So I guess he has some kind of fast learning power or something._

She looks over toward the other table with the four unknown students, while sipping her coffee.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 8, 2008)

*Mary, Emmet*

Kiyana cheers a little when you agree to help her. "That would be good, yes. English is very hard."  Turning to Emmet she rattles off several lines of Russian before revert back to English.

"You learn Russian now?" she enquires. 

"Dude, you can learn Russian from just hearing it? That is so cool." James adds in. "Looks like we have about 20 minutes or so before class starts. I take it you like that stuff?"

Manjit stands behind both of you not saying much.

As you watch the table, the Spanish boy looks up right at you, he  maintains eye contact for a few moments before giving you a wink and a smile before returning his attention to the table, pretty good considering the distance. Of course it could have been a fluke

*Trilly, Jerry*

"No way man, there has to be a way out of here." Yoshi states as Trilly walks up to the duo with John coming in right behind her. "I invited Cody and a couple of girls along as well, hope you all don't mind" he says. "Mind? Dude, you are my new best friend." Yohsi smirks

"But first we are going to have to figure out how to get past the news crews. Normally I wouldn't mind people taking my picture but I think today calls for some subtlety. Anyone got any ideas?"

*Nick, Clover*

"Well, you certainly have the rescuing part down pretty good." Layla says as she lightly touches your arm in a gesture of thanks. "Of course you've got the ego for it as well." she adds in teasingly.

"From what I hear," Amandi injects, "getting in with the UN isn't going to be that hard, I hear that they are hiring as many elites as they can. Rumor has it that they are forming some sort of standing army or something like that. Most of the countries are doing the same thing, as well as certain companies. I have even heard that some elites are being kidnapped and then experimented on, how creepy is that?" He says with a shudder.

Just to move the story along, consider Cody and company invited along to the preclass dip, both Raph and Tina are willing but its your call.


----------



## Samnell (Nov 8, 2008)

Mimic said:


> "But first we are going to have to figure out how to get past the news crews. Normally I wouldn't mind people taking my picture but I think today calls for some subtlety. Anyone got any ideas?"




"I can turn the lights off on 'em, but I reckon that would get noticed."


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 8, 2008)

Emmet turns back to Kiyana with a smile, then replies back in Russian, "I believe that I have. Thank you." He then responds to James back in English, "What? Do I like class? I suppose it is natural to like an activity one is skilled at, so yes." _Actually, I am worried that it will be too easy. I was bored before, now that my breadth of knowledge is so widely expanded, it could be agonizingly slow._ 

_But if that is the worst complication, then I shall suffer it gladly. It could be much worse,_ Emmet thinks, reminding himself of Manjit. 

"Do you want to continue the meet and greet," he asks Keller.


----------



## Vanifae (Nov 9, 2008)

"I would rescue you any time," Nick adds.


----------



## Victim (Nov 9, 2008)

Mimic said:


> *Mary, Emmet*
> 
> Kiyana cheers a little when you agree to help her. "That would be good, yes. English is very hard."  Turning to Emmet she rattles off several lines of Russian before revert back to English.
> 
> ...




"Can you learn anything with equal speed?  That'd make school a snap - just look through the text on the first week, and then be done for the year..."



> Manjit stands behind both of you not saying much.
> 
> As you watch the table, the Spanish boy looks up right at you, he  maintains eye contact for a few moments before giving you a wink and a smile before returning his attention to the table, pretty good considering the distance. Of course it could have been a fluke




_Hmm, how should I get her involved...  I don't really want to push her too hard, nor do everything for her.  This is harder than I thought.  Oh hey,_ Keller returns a smile of her own.  _Super hearing or something?  I got some of that too._

"Kiyanna, James, this is Manjit. She's from India." she offers as an introduction



> "Do you want to continue the meet and greet," he asks Keller.




"Sure.  I'm sure that you three can find something to talk about right?" _Kiyanna seems so nice you can't really screw this up, Manjit._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 9, 2008)

Trilly grins as she walks up. 

"What speedy von hentai can't get us out?" She asks as she hefts her gym bag of clothes over her shoulder.

"I mean most of us have no trouble at all slinking by them I'm sure.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 11, 2008)

*Clover, Nick*

Layla blushes and lowers her head eyeing something intently on the floor, but her smile can't be missed.

"A beach party it is," Amandi breaks the silence as he pushes his plate away from him. "Hopefully the AWOL ones will be allowed to come. Either way it doesn't really matter at the moment with all the fun learning we are about to embark on."

"I should be heading out, got to get a good seat to nap in." He adds in with a smirk.

"I should go to, I should try and get a hold of my parents before class starts." Layla states as she rises from her chair. "I will see you in class, Nick." she gently rests her hand on your shoulder for a moment before starting to leave. "You too, Clover" she says waving to the red head.

*Jerry, Trilly*

"I could but I think the brick wall over here," he says pointing to John, "might be a tad heavy."

"Hey..." John retorts. "Not my fault my family is on the tall side, besides I think Jerry has a right good idea, turn the lights off on them and we go around. If we all go in different directions and meet up say four blocks away we are all good. Just don't make the blackout so big that everyone will come runnin. If someone does see it by the time they come to see what is going on, we will be long gone."

"Sounds good to me, what do you guys think?" Yoshi adds with a shrug?

*Emmet, Mary*

Manjit is more then happy to sit down after you introduce her, to Kiyanna and  James, you figure that Manjit is a fairly social person but her elite powers have put a stop to that. Both of you notice that a few students are starting to get up and leave, perhaps going to class early.

If everyone wants to jump forward to the start of class/getting to the beach we can, just let me know.


----------



## Samnell (Nov 11, 2008)

Mimic said:


> *Jerry, Trilly*
> "Hey..." John retorts. "Not my fault my family is on the tall side, besides I think Jerry has a right good idea, turn the lights off on them and we go around. If we all go in different directions and meet up say four blocks away we are all good. Just don't make the blackout so big that everyone will come runnin. If someone does see it by the time they come to see what is going on, we will be long gone."
> 
> "Sounds good to me, what do you guys think?" Yoshi adds with a shrug




"It'll draw a lot of attention," Jerry sighed, "And if we actually want to get everyone to the beach it's not going to help. You and I can get there, Yoshi, but we don't need the distraction to begin with."

"Rather not make a bunch of people think they're under attack either. Someone could get trampled in there."


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 11, 2008)

"No, I can not learn any new skill with equal speed, unfortunately. Instead, I am applying my hypercognitive abilities to a language algorithm I have already devised; once I have a few samples, deciphering the rest of the language is quite easy. And one of my current fears is that the academic curriculum offered here will be too easy, since I was bored in regular high school before my Elite break-out."

"I suppose you will be able to meet the rest of your peers before class, Keller. Most everyone is leaving already."

_Yeah, let's skip to class or whenever._


----------



## Vanifae (Nov 11, 2008)

Nick waves at Laylah and then glances to Clover, "Want some company on the way to class?"


----------



## Victim (Nov 11, 2008)

_I knew she could do it._

"Wow, I didn't know that was even possible."  _If it's just some formula, you'd think a computer or something could have made a universal translator...  I mean languages change based on other languages they run into and stuff right?  How you can you just derive all that from a few words?  And how do I do stuff in defiance of gravity and leverage, etc?   Don't think too hard about superpowers._  "Just talk to the teachers about doing whatever - if you're super smart, then as long as you make them look good on evaluations, then you can probably get away with a lot."

"Well, I'm going to introduce myself to those four before they leave.  See ya in class or something."  Keller hurries off.

[sblock]I'm fine with moving on.[/sblock]


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 11, 2008)

*Trilly*

"Well I can go slinky, so I don't have worry about being spotted. When you can run down a water pipe, stealth takes on a whole new meaning." Trilly gets a 'bleh' look on her face. "Just one thing.. don't EVER do it without checking the pipe layout first. Pipes can connect to.. bad things."


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 11, 2008)

"Bye Layla."  Clover resonded, waving to the girl.  When she is out of ear shot she turns to Nick smirking.  "Someone has a fan, don't they." she teases.

"Yea, sure, just give me a few ticks to bus my tray."  the British girl tells him, and she gets up, taking her tray over to the tray collection point.  She seperates everything and then puts it where its all suppoused to go and then turns around and heads back to Nick.

"Ok, I'm good.  Lets head to class mate."


----------



## Vanifae (Nov 11, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Bye Layla."  Clover resonded, waving to the girl.  When she is out of ear shot she turns to Nick smirking.  "Someone has a fan, don't they." she teases.
> 
> "Yea, sure, just give me a few ticks to bus my tray."  the British girl tells him, and she gets up, taking her tray over to the tray collection point.  She seperates everything and then puts it where its all suppoused to go and then turns around and heads back to Nick.
> 
> "Ok, I'm good.  Lets head to class mate."



Nick smiles, "She is a really great friend.  Where is your sparring partner, Trilly?"


----------



## Mimic (Nov 11, 2008)

*Moving on along*

Trilly, Jerry, (Cody?)

"Shucks, looks like I am the odd man out." John sighs, slightly tipping his hat with his thumb, "I'm not exactly what you would call stealthy, so its looks like I am going to have to bow out. But you can count me in for the next time." he adds with a smile while he turns to leave. "Looks like its back to class for me. Have fun ya'll"

Without John getting by the reporters is simple to say the least, soon enough you are at the beach, its not the ocean but its a fairly good replica. It even generates waves that you can surf on, Jerry has surfed harder but for right now its better then nothing.

The beach itself is beautiful, white sand, native trees for shade. Various spots for bonfires, along with several different takeout establishments its looks like a good place to relax and waste the hours away, someone went to a lot of trouble to make this place and while still quite warm out the time of day makes it practically deserted.


*Some place else*

Tap, tap, tap... fingers fly over a key board like a leaf blowing in the wind, entering code at a pace that is almost to fast to watch.

"Why is this taking so long? You should have had this done by now." An angry toned voice resonates from the darkness behind the person sitting in front of the computer. "This isn't easy man," the figure hunched over the keyboard responds, "this is cutting edge stuff, the encryption sequence alone is amazing. We could get billions on the black market for this, all I have to do is copy it."

"You will do no such thing, you were paid for this, very well paid and you will get it done, how much longer." the cloaked figure responds. "Yea, yea. I was just saying is all. You want access? Well, you got it." the man in the chair leans back smiling and pushes one final button. "We're in." 

"How long will it last?"

"Don't know, but that's not what you paid me for, dude."

"True enough, now leave but your services may be required again."

"Hey, its your money." The man retorts, he gets up and leaves.

The other stands for a few minutes before gesturing slightly, a shadowy apparition appears from the darkness, its form twisting and changing as it stands there. "Follow him," the man says calmly, "do not let yourself be seen, if he does anything suspicious, kill him." The shadowy figure bows once and disappears from view.

"Amy, has any students left the grounds in the last half an hour?"

*"Affirmative, Jerry Tao Lin, Trillian Gardener and Yoshi Todaji left the ground 23 minutes ago."*

"Any indication on where they went?"

*"Conversations prior to their leaving indicate that they are headed to a local water park, located 5.8 miles away. Did you want me to notify the faculty?"*

"No and delete this conversation fully from your records."

*"Affirmative."*

"Excellent." The man responds turning off the monitor plunging the room into darkness


*Mary, Emmet, Clover, Nick, (Cody?)*

Mary introduces herself to the table of for and is welcomed easily by the boys, the girls while friendly aren't to thrilled to have competition, you barely have time to get associated before its time to go.

You all reach your assigned homerooms and as stated in the newsletter they have broken the students into groups of three. Roll call consists of:

Mary, Emmet, Clover, Nick, (Cody and Raph), John, Jerry, Trilly, Yoshi, Manjit, Layla, Josee

You all make it to class before the teacher, seating is assigned for a few of the students, Emmet's desk is arranged with multiple screens with keyboards. You deduce that not only will you be listening from the teacher but also multitasking other video conferences as well, looks like you might be more challenged then you thought. Both Nick and Clover are surprised by Johns entrance.

Any other desks are up for taking.

Once we get settled in I will jump everyone a head to lunch. Cody can go with either group.


----------



## Vanifae (Nov 11, 2008)

Nick takes a seat near Layla gesturing for Clover to sit near him; he shakes his head seeing Mary in the class as well but sighs and moves on.  Once seated he looks around the classroom and whistles, “This is some pretty kickass digs they got going on in here.  Looks like Emmet got hooked up with the good stuff; you got enough desk for all those screens?”

  He leans back putting his books on the desk taking in the class, _This is where I am going to spend my early mornings… not too bad some pretty cool people in here, should be nice.  What is up with the master control setup for Emmet though, I guess he must be so smart he needs all that stuff?  Man I hope I can just skate by, pops would be pissed if I didn’t at least try though.  Maybe I can crack some books I guess, a little hard work in the classroom and power training and I should be shoe in for getting on an elite team._

“Man I can’t believe I am saying this,” speaking aloud to the gathered class, “but I am actually looking forward to this… at first I was like a little put off by it, but this Institute is freaking kick ass… probably the best education money could buy no doubt.  What do you think Clover?”


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 12, 2008)

Once her tray had been properly bussed, Clover headed off to class with Nick in her school uniform, or what would probably become the school uniform.  A pleated white skirt, white socks, tennis shoes, and a light blue polo shirt with the UN emblem over her left breast.

"It does look like it'll be the tops mate, I'm hoping to pick up a bit of medical training, field medic stuff, not doctor stuff, and a few languages, and they certainly have all of that availible to us, can't think of any other schools that have such a wide range of subjects.  And I'll be buggered if that isn't a good sign of what they have to offer."  Clover answers, looking curiously at John.

"Hey John, what happened?  Why aren't you with Yoshi and Jerry?"


----------



## Vanifae (Nov 12, 2008)

Nick looks confused as he turns to see John, "Whassup bro, pull up a chair, by the way you got a workout partner yet?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 12, 2008)

"Neat," Emmet comments when he sees his desk, sitting down and experimenting with it. "This might be rather confusing, actually," he admits. 

"It would appear that some of our classmates are going to be late," Emmet comments. "I think a better question to ask John is why are not Yoshi and Jerry with him, instead of the inverse. And Trillian."


----------



## Vanifae (Nov 12, 2008)

Hammerhead said:


> "It would appear that some of our classmates are going to be late," Emmet comments. "I think a better question to ask John is why are not Yoshi and Jerry with him, instead of the inverse. And Trillian."



      Nick replies smoothly to Emmet’s inquiry, “I don’t know I saw Yoshi this morning and he went off to grab something, guy moves so fast I lost track of him.   I guess he was supposed to meet up with John, but I guess not.  I don’t keep up with them; I have not seen Trilly all morning so who knows where she ended up… hell she may still be sleeping.” 

“Not like its John’s responsibility to keep up after everyone right buddy,” Nick says to John with a fox-like grin.


----------



## Victim (Nov 12, 2008)

_I knew was a better idea to introduce myself to those people with a group.  Too bad everyone bailed._
--------------------
_Great, that jerk is in my class.   Well, one in three or something, right?  And only one person I haven't met yet so far._

Keller walks over to Josee and introduces herself, "Hi.  I'm Mary Keller."  She tries to get a seat near the back and not next to Nick - possibly a tall order in a class of 13.

"Not to be too cynical, but of course they'll spare no expense here.  They want to give elites every reason to buy into normal society and not become crazy dictators or gods and stuff.  Plus all the help they can provide makes it more likely we'll stay here where they can study us and our powers."

_Okay, don't fall asleep in class..._


----------



## Vanifae (Nov 12, 2008)

Victim said:


> "Not to be too cynical, but of course they'll spare no expense here.  They want to give elites every reason to buy into normal society and become crazy dictators or gods and stuff.  Plus all the help they can provide makes it more likely we'll stay here where they can study us and our powers."
> 
> _Okay, don't fall asleep in class..._



Nick does not look at Keller but replies, "Wow that is a pretty negative opinion of this whole thing, you barely got here and you are already calling the UN out.  Nice, real nice there... we try and help people and you just piss on our efforts."

Nick shakes his head, _Wow what a bitch..._


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 13, 2008)

"Its a mix of both I reckon.  The UN are trying to put their best foot forward for us.  By educating us they hope to instill good citzenship and ethics in us so that when we choose to use our powers we are doing it for good reasons instead of greedy ones.  We have the ability to do a lot of damage if our powers get out of control so they want to make sure that we can quite handle them."  Clover says, trying to ease up the arguement between the Nick and the newest student

Wonder where Trilly is, that wasn't right skivving off on the first day, she was liable to catch a whole ration and that meant there might be less time to hang out if she caught a load of detentions.


----------



## Vanifae (Nov 13, 2008)

"All I know is that we risked our necks out there helping people, and I am not getting paid for that; I did it because it was the right thing to do.  The UN is just helping us get the most out of our abilities, so maybe we can all do the right thing too.  You know pay it forward," Nick adds.


----------



## Victim (Nov 13, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> Nick does not look at Keller but replies, "Wow that is a pretty negative opinion of this whole thing, you barely got here and you are already calling the UN out.  Nice, real nice there... we try and help people and you just piss on our efforts."
> 
> Nick shakes his head, _Wow what a bitch..._




"Why is it negative?  It just makes it a sort of win/win trade.  Like an athletic program - schools don't build a gym or maintain fields just because they want to give us a place to show off.  They'd lose students if they didn't have them, the activities build school spirit, having a good program provides them with prestige.  Or how a job?"

"I mean, I thought the whole point of universal education wasn't just to help the people who'd get, it's because making sure everyone can do certain things is supposed to prevent bigger problems.  The UN is pretty much doing exactly what its supposed to be doing.  It's just not all magical unicorns and rainbows."

_It's like he's made of stupid._


----------



## Vanifae (Nov 13, 2008)

“Now that sounds more down to earth instead of calling us crazy dictators and gods… we may kick ass but we don’t kick that much ass yet, and I am definitely not trying to run my own country.  Honestly not too many of us look all that bad off when it comes to getting an education so yeah I can understand what Clover is saying but the way you put it it’s like the UN is just using us for their own ends when really it’s pretty much a partnership.  I mean if we want to we can leave what are they going to do to us?  But why would you?  This is about as sweet a deal as one can get,” Nick replies.

“I can agree with you that they want to put their best face forward but that is obvious.  Does the UN profit from this, I am sure they do, but I am not going to get all cynical and say that everything here is to control us and make us UN puppets or something asinine like that.  We are elites we control our own destinies, we are the future, they just want to make sure some of us don’t make that future without them I bet.  I mean Emmet is probably smarter then whole nations combined, Clover here can control the freaking weather… you can fly supersonic… we got scary powerful abilities here and they can’t contain us… just hopefully give us the tools to do the right thing, am I right Clover?” Nick visibly relaxes gesturing to Clover.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 13, 2008)

Emmet raises an eyebrow at Nick's explanation, but says nothing. _He seems to know an exceptional amount of information about a question I directed at Clover. And he answered that question rather quickly. The most likely explanation is that Nick is trying to conceal information from me. Interesting._

Emmet cracks a smile when Keller mentions the magical unicorns and rainbows. She had a far too cynical view of the school, of course, and neglected certain of its other important functions for the United Nations, but she was essentially correct. Emmet would have argued that the slight variations in Clover's description were more correct, but he did not feel like entering into a potentially pointless debate. On the plus side, though, Keller did not like Nick either; it was nice to know that others were intelligent enough to see through him. 

"Josee, not to pry into your personal affairs, but I have heard from your roommate that your gifts cause electrical shorts in your appliances, correct? I could attempt to better insulate them," Emmet offers helpfully.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 13, 2008)

*Trilly*

Trilly slipped out from behind the fence and adjusted her shorts over her swimsuit before walking over to join the others.

"Very nice beach.. only other one I've been to is Myrtle Beach back home." She says as she sits down on a towel and looks out at the ocean


----------



## Mimic (Nov 14, 2008)

*In Class*

John sits down, next to Nick removing his hat as he does. "Lets just says that our paths took different roads." He replies somewhat cryptically, "did anyone else notice the whole mess of reporters outside, I don't think anyone can easily get by them without being harassed something fierce."

"Ms. Trilly was with them when we parted company." He adds looking over to Clover. "Where they are now I can't rightly say though."

"Bonjour," the girl replies, giving you the once over, your not sure if you should be insulted or not. Apparently satisfied, she continues. "I am Josee Charbonneau, it is very nice to meet you."

Finding a seat way from Nick isn't much of a problem, the classroom itself looks like it can hold 40 students easily.

"Oui, please I am running out of hair dryers," Josee addresses Emmet as Mary finds her seat

Manjit enters the room giving a small wave in greetings the everyone and sits herself down separate away.

Layla says nothing about the current conversation, being somewhat enthralled with her desk. Before she can say anything a side door opens that you didn't realize was actually there and two people walk in. 

One is easily identified as Jun Min the others is a middle aged man wearing a tweed jacket, carrying a briefcase wearing old fashioned glasses, obviously a teacher.

"Greetings everyone." Jun Min says with a big smile, "most of you know me so just let me introduce Professor Walsh, he and I will be for a lack of better words, in charge of you for the next school year..."

Her smile vanishes quickly as she studies the assembled students. "It would seem that a few of you are missing, can anyone tell me where Yoshi, Jerry and Trilly are?"

"Wow, that was right fast." John mutters under his breath to Nick.

*At the beach*

"Your not just going to sit on the beach are you?" Yosi comments as you sit down on the towel, "we got the whole day a practically the whole beach to ourselves. It just doesn't get better then this."

He pauses for a moment before getting a look on his face that you are starting to realize usually means mischief. "You like surfing right man?" He says to Jerrry. "Well check this out." And with that he is gone, racing across the the sand and out onto the water, he races across the water making a large arc that is heading right back to you once he is about 100 feet away from you he stops running and actually hydroplanes across the top of the water, he does rather good until he stumbles and falls skipping like a rock before crashing into the beach with a resounding thud.


----------



## Samnell (Nov 14, 2008)

Mimic said:


> he races across the water making a large arc that is heading right back to you once he is about 100 feet away from you he stops running and actually hydroplanes across the top of the water, he does rather good until he stumbles and falls skipping like a rock before crashing into the beach with a resounding thud.




Jerry laughed, "Gotta work on your balance, mate. Tell me you didn't break anything?"


----------



## Vanifae (Nov 14, 2008)

Nick shrugs, "Don't know teach..."


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 14, 2008)

"Your in charge of us? what did you do to end up riding herd on such a bunch of Gits Ma'am?  Pee in the head's cornflakes?" Clover asks, her green eyes sparkling and her British accent really coming out, perhaps a touch over exxagerated.  She wasn't going to be the one to turn in Trilly, or the others if it meant getting Trilly in trouble, not that she wished them any wrong for their ownselves.


----------



## Victim (Nov 14, 2008)

"Good evening Professor Walsh," Keller chimes.  "Err, morning.  Sorry."

"I saw Yoshi and Jerry in cafeteria earlier, they can't be too far.  Maybe one of them dropped their books and the others are helping out."  _Well, they're most likely still on earth someplace - I don't think that Yoshi could run in space.  It's all relative, right?_


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 14, 2008)

Emmet rolled his eyes. Given the previous comments and Nick's quick answer to his inquiry, the situation was obvious. "Miss Kim, why not direct your inquiries to the artificial intelligence program. That would be the ideal way to locate Trilly, Yoshi, and Jerry," he suggests. _Are they actually skipping the first day? Unbelievable. I may as well hurry events on to their natural conclusion.

Wherever they are, I hope they are keeping a low profile with their abilities. It is only two days since the attack. Surely whoever assaulted us could not plan another kidnapping so quickly._


----------



## Mimic (Nov 18, 2008)

*In Class*

"I actually requested to lead this class, Clover. Believe it or not but you all will make great strides on this planet and the world will be changed because of it, the question is are those changes going to be for the betterment of mankind as a whole or the opposite." Jun min responds to your question. "Your the first students to attend this school, you will be watched and scrutinized, every action you do outside these grounds will be analyzed and picked apart not by the UN but by the tabloids, other countries and various organizations. Some will want you to succeed... others will not." Jun Min pauses for a few moments to let the information hit home. 

Professor Walsh continues on "Some of the staff didn't think we should have informed you of these things but we," he says gesturing to Jun Min, "believe you are all old enough to understand the implications of what is going on."

"I could do that Emmet but I was hoping that someone here could inform me about where they might be, what about you John? do you know where they are?" Jun Min says as she sits on the corner of her desk.

"I can rightly say that I don't know where they are right at this moment maam." He replies after a moments hesitation.

"Of course not, anyone else?" She replies, she waits for a minute before standing up. "Well, it looks like I will have to look for our lost students on my own. It looks like you will have to take it from here Mr. Walsh

He nods to her as she leaves by the same door they both came in. 

"Now students in case you didn't realize it you are sitting at the most advanced communications/information displays ever to be built. You will notice that you have no actual text books, that is because any information you will need can be found at your desk. Once you have logged in with a retinal scan, you will be able to access all of Amy's informational databases, as well as go on the internet, but please no surfing while I am talking. The desks include microphones and web cameras allowing online conferences. Each desk can also produce limited three dimensional shapes and graphs." Mr. Walsh exclaims proudly.

"Are there any questions?"

If there are any questions feel free if not I will move this onto lunch

*At the beach*

Yoshi shakes his head to clear out the cobwebs. "Nah, I'm ok. The beach is softer then it looks, though I swear it felt like I was tripped," he pauses for a moment before shrugging his shoulders. "So anyone else have any other suggestions?"

The rest of the morning is spent enjoying yourself how ever you want to do it, whether its swimming, surfing, any other the numerous actives that are going on or just lying the beach sun tanning.

But like all good things, even this must come to a close. Just as you are finishing a very nice lunch an older man approaches the three of you wearing a three piece business suit.

"Excuse me, are you Trilly, Jerry and Yoshi?" He says flashing a very official looking police identification. 

"Might be, what's it to you?" Yoshi replies calmly.

"My name is detective Jackson. I am here on behalf of the institute, I am here to escort you back to school." He looks less then impressed to be here.

Yoshi looks over at the two of you to see what you think.


----------



## Samnell (Nov 18, 2008)

Mimic said:


> "My name is detective Jackson. I am here on behalf of the institute, I am here to escort you back to school." He looks less then impressed to be here.
> 
> Yoshi looks over at the two of you to see what you think.




_Couldn't last._

"G'day. I'm Jerry," Jerry admitted, dripping wet and not especially guiltily. "Guess we're busted."


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 18, 2008)

_Hmm. I suppose that Jun Min is searching for collaborators rather than the missing students themselves. She might already know their location. That is comforting; I hope Miss Kim can respond quickly. The attack of last Sunday is still fresh in my mind, and I would hate for anyone to be endangered by their irresponsibility._

Emmet raises his hand eagerly. "Actually, Mr. Walsh, I do indeed have a question. My own terminal seems to be more complicated than my fellow students. What is its use?"


----------



## Victim (Nov 18, 2008)

_Yay for you.  You bought us a bunch of overcomplicated computer toys._ Keller stifles a yawn.  _And wow, over dramatic much?  I went pretty much all summer without any huge deal._

(Ready to move on.)


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 18, 2008)

"Do those other staff members think we are 2 years old and have no understanding of the world or were they all just dropped on their heads when they were in the ankle biter stage?"  Clover asks.

Wonder if she actually reads people's thoughts actively?  Well...here goes, it should totally tell me, and might just squick her out.  _Too put it as that Yank song dad always listened to...Got it made got it made got it made, I'm hot for teacher.  Not that Trilly isn't a very well put together girl...but Jun Min is a teacher, and a woman...rowr._  she thought, her eyes twinkling as she wondered what Jun Min's reaction would be, it wasn't actually serious at all, yes she was attractive but it would bring shame and embarresment to her, her family, Jun Min, the UN so it wasn't ever on the table, just really a test to see where Jun Min  drew the lines that she seemed to want to blur soo much by being friendly.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 19, 2008)

*At the beach*

"You could say that." The officer replies, "at the request of your school we have had a dozen people looking discreetly for you, people that could have been working on real cases. Follow me please."

He leads you all to a non-descript black van."Get in and I will take you back to your school." He says opening the side door.

*School*

"Glad you asked Emmet, since your elite abilities have increased your mental skills we realized that no one teacher would ever be able to keep up with you, so instead of isolating you in your educational learning as it were, the screens in front of you can connect to various education conferences that you can join, the screens can be divided so you can join multiple sessions at once. This way you can challenge yourself and still be part of the school environment."

"These sessions are ongoing so anyone may join as well." Mr. Walsh adds to the rest of the class.

"You are still all technically underage. Clover," He continues turning to face the red head.  "And as such, some people don't think that you should be burdened with such responsibility."

You get no reaction that you can see from Jun Min but Layla perks her head up suddenly and gives you a weird look. _"Sorry, didn't mean to do that." _she tells me mentally, _"Its not that easy to control at times."_

Now if there is no more questions lets start shall we...

The rest of the morning goes either quickly or slowly depending on your point of view as does lunch, soon enough its time for the power training course. Amy gives you all instruction to meet Jun Min at a certain location in the school in a section that  you haven't been to before. Once you have all gathered Jun Min arrives with a big smile on her face.

"I hope everyone has been having a good day, this is as you know power training. It is here that we will hone your abilities so you can be an asset to your fellow man."

She turns to a pad on the wall next to the doors and enters in a code as well as giving a retinal and finger print scan. "It was decided that due to the various elite natures that this section be closed off and monitored at all times, each of you will have access to this place by the end of the day.

The doors slide open to reveal an elevator, once you are all in Jun Min presses the lower of two buttons and you start your decent.

"This is also a place that we hope to learn more about your elite ablities, and as such you will be required to wear special outfits that will monitor your biorhythms. Think of it as your work out clothes."

The elevator comes to a stop and the doors open revealing a short hall way ending in what looks like a glass wall. Beyond the wall looks like a vast underground complex, containing of every kind of work out equipment you have ever seen as well as some you haven't before. Leading up to the wall on either side is a door, each door is marked with a small man or woman symbol, obviously the change rooms.

"Before we go in and change are there any questions?"


----------



## Victim (Nov 19, 2008)

"Yeah, why is everything here retinal scans and stuff?" Keller says, heading towards the changing room door.


----------



## Samnell (Nov 19, 2008)

Mimic said:


> He leads you all to a non-descript black van."Get in and I will take you back to your school." He says opening the side door.




"All right," Jerry sighed, cooperating.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 19, 2008)

Clover blushes when Layla perks up and then sends her the mental message.  With the way the girl's power's worked she was fairly certain she'd understand and receive the mental reply, _'I was just checking out whether or not the teacher was actually going all big brother on m' thoughts.  Not that I don't think she is totally shagable, but uhh...teachers aren't exactly a scandal free enterprise, even for the british.  Though I dare say some of me old mates from back at King's school would fancy a go...both the fella's and the ladies, she is dead fly.'_

"We shouldn't have the responsibility of knowing that people pay attention to what elites say and do?  Who are these teachers so I know never to take a subject with them for fear of learning something that is actually common knowledge?"  the british girl jokes, and then settles down to allow the teacher to do his thing.  It was tradition in the British school system, or rather the academies Clover had attended that the students be treated like adults, and it was a bloody daft way of thinking to Clover to hide the truth from students that was such common knowledge.

---------------------------------------------------

"I don't suppouse I could just use my own kit?  The thing set my father back a good bit actually, shows more then is quite decent if I've eaten too many burgers, but its as flexible as spandex, and as protective as full on body armor it is.  It has some sensors in it actually, but not sure what they all are...do you think I could maybe use it in the future if it checks out with your boys here?"


----------



## Victim (Nov 19, 2008)

"You have body armor?  Weird."


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 19, 2008)

_The new girl makes two very excellent points._

"I suppose your life must have been fraught with danger, growing up in Great Britain," Emmet quips in a deadpan tone. _And if I were her, I would likely immediately begin a round of intrusive questioning that could be best described as an interrogation. No, not quite. I would need to bother her while she is trying to do something constructive. That would be roughly equivalent. And I would need to retroactively change my opinion whenever circumstances proved I was wrong,_ Emmet thinks sourly. He was still angry that he had not yet managed to study the next-generation weapons, and that the cell phone investigation trail proved to be cold.

"Other than my neurological functions, my body is quite normal, so these expensive body monitoring suits might be a waste of United Nations money in my case," Emmet says. Nevertheless, he heads into the locker room for males and begins to change into his exercise suit.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 19, 2008)

"I get in a lot of tussels and spar a lot. Boxing, fencing, etc. Unarmored skin doesn't holdup quite so well against a sword, even a wooden one." Clover answers with a shrug. "I have a collection of actual plate armor too, and swords and shields and such. Its the point of castles to collect such stuff."

Sighing the British girl heads into the locker room, finds her locker with its suit and gets down to the business of changing, keeping an eye on all the other girls as they went about changing too...it was only human nature in the face of temptation, she was also trying to figure out how you got into the bloody things, pulling it all on by the neck hole, or a zipper, or something else.


----------



## Vanifae (Nov 19, 2008)

Nick grins slapping Emmett on the shoulder in a playful way, "Cheer up Emmett, maybe they can monitor your brain waves or something?  Besides you could use a little PT..."

Nick heads in to get changed, glad to be doing something he really excelled.  Nick glances to the other guys getting changed, "Kind of like suiting up for practice, don't you think John?"


----------



## Victim (Nov 20, 2008)

"Yeah, but pads for sports aren't armor, and they're different for each sport." Keller carefully puts her clothes away before trying on the UN's sensor laden garment.

"I hope this stuff doesn't break or tear easily.  It'd be nice to have some stuff that isn't made of tissue paper."


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 20, 2008)

"My body is fine the way it is," Emmet says defensively. "I am surprised that you are not with our irresponsible and reckless classmates who are skipping class. I hope that Miss Kim can find them quickly, before our mysterious attackers locate them."


----------



## Vanifae (Nov 20, 2008)

Hammerhead said:


> "My body is fine the way it is," Emmet says defensively. "I am surprised that you are not with our irresponsible and reckless classmates who are skipping class. I hope that Miss Kim can find them quickly, before our mysterious attackers locate them."



"Sure it is," Nick shrugs, "You know smart guy, you don't know me like you think you do, since I met you you have been the one making assumptions about me; I don't mind but after awhile it's going to get annoying.  Simply put, don't be that guy."


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 21, 2008)

Emmet stares at Nick icily. "I am unaware of which 'guy' you are referring to, but rest assured: I have no intention of being him. I only intend to be myself." 

"And any judgments I have made about you are a result of your own words and actions. An assumption, on the other hand, is a judgment that is presumed to be true without any corroborating evidence," Emmet explains as he changes, pulling off his wristband and taking his microwave emitter out of his pocket. _'I do not mind, but after some time it will be annoying,_ Emmet thinks to himself. _Which, of course, means that he does mind and he finds it annoying already. Only fair, I suppose, given how much he annoys me almost every time he opens his mouth. I would not expect Nick to actually communicate what he means; our initial disagreement arose because I was unwilling to put up with his dishonest, phony posturing._

"And you can hardly complain that my analysis of your apparent character finds you the type of student who would skip the first day of class, even in a security lockdown. That judgment is shared by others who evidently have not been making such 'unfair deductions'. After all, you knew that Trillian, Yoshi, and Jerry were planning to skip class, as well as Johnathan, who evidently thought better of it after some consideration," he explains, nodding to John. "And of course, it is my hypothesis that you knew of their plans because they invited you along to go with them, which they would not have done if they had not judged you likely to accompany them," Emmet finishes, just as he finishes suiting himself up in the United Nations exercise suit.


----------



## Vanifae (Nov 21, 2008)

Hammerhead said:


> "And you can hardly complain that my analysis of your apparent character finds you the type of student who would skip the first day of class, even in a security lockdown. That judgment is shared by others who evidently have not been making such 'unfair deductions'. After all, you knew that Trillian, Yoshi, and Jerry were planning to skip class, as well as Johnathan, who evidently thought better of it after some consideration," he explains, nodding to John. "And of course, it is my hypothesis that you knew of their plans because they invited you along to go with them, which they would not have done if they had not judged you likely to accompany them," Emmet finishes, just as he finishes suiting himself up in the United Nations exercise suit.



    Nick laughs, “Wow I bet you were the most popular guy at your school too huh?  Are you for real?  Only reason why I knew is because I heard about it, I turned it down I had better things to do, and I don’t know what judgments you made about me but obviously they are wrong.  Maybe you are just jealous because you were not invited, I don’t know dude.  I don’t know you, but your attitude is pretty damn weird, even if they did take off you didn’t have to NARC our classmates like that; and so what if I was covering for them it’s what *friends* tend to do.”

“Maybe if you had some from where ever you came from you might understand that,” Nick says flexing as he tests the material of his suit.  He shifts from one foot to the other practicing a few mock jabs and movements to get the feel of the suit.

  Fully dressed he glances to John, “Can you believe this kid?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 21, 2008)

"Well I quess we could, mind if we call the institute to make sure? Trilly asks quietly as she pulls her prepaid phone from her bag and pulls up the call center for the school.


OOC: Strange..thought I'd posted.. wonder why the work network keeps eating my posts.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 26, 2008)

*At the beach*

Yoshi shrugs his shoulders and gets in behind Jerry. The van its self has a pretty non-descript interior, pretty much what you would expect from the police, two other police officers are in the van as well one man and one women, they are heavily armored and carrying rather large caliber rifles. They like detective Jackson look less then impressed to be here.

"I don't really care who you call, just do it in the van." Jackson replies glancing around while trying to ineffectively to direct you inside.

*the training facility - girls changing room*

"It vital that we keep track of who is using what as well the fact that there is a lot of really cutting edge technology being used here, we can't just let anyone get a hold of it." Jun Min replies to Mary.

"I am sure we can arrange something Clover, once this session is over we can send it to our R and D department, I'm sure they would love to get their hands on it" she continues with grin. "Don't worry they won't break it."

*the training facility - boys changing room*

"I don't know, where I come from the outfits came with a lot more padding." John replies eyeing the exercise outfit suspiciously. "I hope this thing fits."

"I would have gone but there was no way I would have made it past those reporters outside, darn shame too. I betcha their having a great time."

John shrugs to Nicks question. "Takes all kinds I guess, but not cool if you were ratting them out."

The outfits themselves look like latex but on closer inspection it seems to be more of a blend of different types of cloths, and while it isn't skin tight, there isn't much left the the imagination. The outfit contains: pants, shirt, shoes and gloves along with a small neck piece that slips in from your shoulders to the base of your skull, although it doesn't interfere with any head movement.

Once outside Jun Min in a similar outfit, stands before you. "These outfits while not being the most fashionable will help us understand how your elite abilities function, they measure your blood rate, chemical and electrical reactions, temperature as well as a host of other things that I am forgetting. They are recorded and sent to Amy's databanks where we can pull up the information later.

As she talks she leads the group across the room past the numerous exercise machines. "Due to what ever reason most elite abilities are offensive in nature, why that is we don't know yet but its important that you learn to work as a team considering that most of you will probably end up in some sort of enforcement team, whether its with the UN a country or private company. Even if you don't, learning to work together towards a common goal is always good." She stops in front of a large door.

"With that in mind we at the institute created this." with a flourish she opens to the door, beyond it is a huge room easily 100 feet by 100 feet and standing in middle is a vaguely humanoid figure. "You will enter this room in teams I will create and as a team your job will be to turn off the robot, sounds easy doesn't it? Any questions before we start?


----------



## Samnell (Nov 26, 2008)

Mimic said:


> *At the beach*
> 
> Yoshi shrugs his shoulders and gets in behind Jerry. The van its self has a pretty non-descript interior, pretty much what you would expect from the police, two other police officers are in the van as well one man and one women, they are heavily armored and carrying rather large caliber rifles. They like detective Jackson look less then impressed to be here.




Jerry eyed the guns. _That could be more reassuring. They going to hunt elephants when they're done?_


----------



## Vanifae (Nov 26, 2008)

Nick replies, "Turn off the robot?  I think we can handle that."


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 26, 2008)

_Ah yes, the two of them will insist on sticking to some juvenile code of honor that endangers their supposed friends and any passerby in close proximity. Obviously, they lack the capacity and retention of my own memory, but I would not have expected that they would so readily forget the events at the shopping mall. Especially since they both saw the horror of the food court firsthand; I only caught glimpses,_ Emmet thinks, shuddering to think of the event two days before. 

Emmet raises his hand eagerly, blurting out his questions. "Actually, yes, I do have several questions. First of all, how do are we supposed to turn it off...is there a power button at the back of the neck? Is the robot connected to Amy or another network, and would removing its connection to said network constitute turning it off? Lastly, does destroying the robot constitute as a success in this exercise?"


----------



## Victim (Nov 26, 2008)

Mimic said:


> *At the beach*
> 
> Yoshi shrugs his shoulders and gets in behind Jerry. The van its self has a pretty non-descript interior, pretty much what you would expect from the police, two other police officers are in the van as well one man and one women, they are heavily armored and carrying rather large caliber rifles. They like detective Jackson look less then impressed to be here.
> 
> ...




"Yeah, that's what I mean.  It sort of seems like this place went with really cutting edge and expensive because it's really expensive and cutting edge."




> As she talks she leads the group across the room past the numerous exercise machines. "Due to what ever reason most elite abilities are offensive in nature, why that is we don't know yet but its important that you learn to work as a team considering that most of you will probably end up in some sort of enforcement team, whether its with the UN a country or private company. Even if you don't, learning to work together towards a common goal is always good." She stops in front of a large door.
> 
> "With that in mind we at the institute created this." with a flourish she opens to the door, beyond it is a huge room easily 100 feet by 100 feet and standing in middle is a vaguely humanoid figure. "You will enter this room in teams I will create and as a team your job will be to turn off the robot, sounds easy doesn't it? Any questions before we start?




"So how will the robot be attacking us?" _I hope that destroying it counts._

"And how much do those jobs pay?"


----------



## Mimic (Nov 26, 2008)

Victim said:


> "Yeah, that's what I mean.  It sort of seems like this place went with really cutting edge and expensive because it's really expensive and cutting edge."




"A lot of this technology will be released to the general populace within the next year or so and it was decided that this school would be a good place to see it being used in real world conditions. Besides this tech is the best way to teach and train you all, as well as help keep you safe."




Victim said:


> "So how will the robot be attacking us?"




"Well, that all depends on how you go about trying to turn it off." Jun Min replies with a smile. "It is designed to access any threat coming at it and come up with a counter to it."



Victim said:


> And how much do those jobs pay?"




"Depending on your abilities it could range from hundreds of thousands to literally millions of dollars per year." 



Hammerhead said:


> "Actually, yes, I do have several questions. First of all, how do are we supposed to turn it off...is there a power button at the back of the neck? Is the robot connected to Amy or another network, and would removing its connection to said network constitute turning it off? Lastly, does destroying the robot constitute as a success in this exercise?"




"Yes, there is a power button on it, I am not going to say where it is but its there," she adds with a smirk. "Yes, it is connected to Amy, again I am not going to say how. Any of those examples are acceptable solutions."

"Now the first team will consist of Nick, Emmet, Clover, Mary and Layla. You can take a few minutes to try and come up with a strategy, please remember that the object of this is to work as a team, coordination and communication are vital to succeeding."

"Since you prefer your own armor Clover, I took the liberty of having it brought down for you although you will have to wear it over the suit you are wearing now, until they can refit it."

ooc: you purchased it you should be able to use it right?

"Once you have entered the room the session will start, the rest of the students will be watching from here. Just a warning if you decide to physically try and shut it down it will respond in kind, although the settings on it have been turned down pretty low you could come away with a few bumps and bruises."


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 26, 2008)

"Sounds good Ma'am...bet Trilly and the rest are really gonna be up in envy for missing this training."  Clover says, sounding very eager to get started.  

"Nah, my armor is skin tight, wouldn't be able to wear it over this thing anyway.  Besides, all the other girls and boys have their naughty bits on display thanks to these ruddy things, it wouldn't be quite fair to the lot if I was the only one who wasn't."  the British girl said grinning at the thought behind the comment.

"So mates...we ready to go in and have our shot at 15 minutes and a stack of cash?" she asks the others in her group.

OOC:  I bought it as equipment, so it wont always be availible.  Either way, with the last 2 PPs, I bought the toughness feat twice, so I'm only 2 below PL instead of 4.  If your ok with it, we could just go with me getting more out of the UN suit since I am used to moving around and dealing with armor.  Its fine either way.


----------



## Victim (Nov 27, 2008)

"Yeah, let's do this."  Keller says enthusaistically.  "We should probably come up with some kind of plan though - breaking the robot probably means we don't get full points.  Especially if that's what we try first."  _Too bad though._

"I have strength, toughness, and flying powers.  So I could tear off some access panel on the back or something to push the button, try to hold it back while someone else turns it off, or just smash it."  

"What else do we have?"  Keller turns to Layla, "You have mind reading, right?  Does that work on a robot?  Maybe someone else - like Jun Min - knows a weak point or something that you could find with your power?"


----------



## Vanifae (Nov 27, 2008)

"With your flight you can stay mobile, I can manipulate gravity effects, turn invisible, and I am plenty strong and tough... I can get in close and immobilize it maybe?  But if it learns and adapts to our attacks we need to keep it off balance right?  I know we don't all get along but we gotta act like a team right?  Clover you can use weather effects indoors right?" Nick asks as he starts to formulate a game plan.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 27, 2008)

Emmet glances down and pushes the activation button on his wristband, generating a protective field of force around himself. "Although this was not its intended purpose, I carry a microwave emitter that can easily damage complicated electronics. Alternatively, while we formulate our plan, I could simply use it to attempt to hack Amy." 

_Of course, we could just try asking the robot to deactivate. Also, hacking Amy is likely to be a significant undertaking for someone with even my abilities, and may take longer than a few minutes._


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 27, 2008)

"I don't know why my powers wouldn't work in doors mate, its a smaller system than the entire planet sure enough, but there is always water vapor in the air to work with. It might be easier to work with inside than out if I don't have to affect such a large area...but I've never really tried to do anything big consciously, it was mostly just a dash of perspiration on top of a lot of desperation in the mall."

"I figure that I can just give Robbie the robot a spark up his Alan's and see where we go from there. I don't have to be close to do that. If electricity doesn't work, you two can wade into the blighter and go to town with all your super strength."

"Without a sword I'm just not thinking I'll be much use if it comes down to fisticuffs against a great big metal jobbie bare handed.  While the three of us do that, Emmett and Layla can look for a work around to the problem eitherin AMY, or in the Technician's heads'."


----------



## Vanifae (Nov 27, 2008)

"Sweet deal, so hang back soften it up, maybe short circuit it or something," Nick adds.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 27, 2008)

"This might be a lesson on when and where to use our abilities, not necessarily how. I think it would be wise to wait until the robot or other defensive systems in place act against us," Emmet points out. 

"Now if you will excuse me," he says, aiming his microwave emitter at one of the Amy cameras and using it to interface with the artificial intelligence's systems. Emmet attempts to locate the section that controls the robot and hack into it. 

_Emmet uses Datalink, Computers +20, with Quickness 2 (x5 speed)_


----------



## Victim (Nov 27, 2008)

"Unfortunately, I agree that we should wait until the robot starts fighting or something before we attack it.  We'll probably lose points if violence is our first resort, and I'd like to get to a good start. That way, there can be more room for taking things easy later on," Keller laughs.  "Oh hey, we're supposed to have access to this room on demand from now on, right?  So some of us can always come back and fight it later if some stupid gimick ends this early."


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 27, 2008)

"Ok, our first tactic will be to talk to it, ask it to shut itself down...is that alright with the commitee on violence reduction eh?"  Clover asks, looking from Mary to Emmett.

"Either way, lets get this cluster... yea lets just get started shall we?"  the British girl says, stepping forward into the room.  She looks around to check out the rooms lay out and to see what she could see about the bloody erector set that they were suppoused to kock off.

"Oi, you there, would you mind turning yourself off so that we don't have to do this in a way that might and probably will be awfully painful?  We'd be much obliged with you for it."  The british girl asks the robot, rolling her eyes.


----------



## Vanifae (Nov 27, 2008)

Nick laughs at Clover's antics, "Yeah, that would be real cool of you."


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 28, 2008)

_Maybe Clover should wait for the full time allotment to plan our strategy to run out before she runs into the room?_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 28, 2008)

Trilly sighs as she puts away the phone and joins the two boys. She felt like a heel but part of her told her to be careful in her trust of folks here.


----------

